# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  14th level test drive OOC

## J-H

*Spoiler: Copied from Recruiting*
Show


I started making some higher-level versions of lower-level monsters.  Then I hit a theme and made a few more, and then realized that there was a short story there.  Now it's become a module.
I've only written parts I and II, but with the speed of Play By Post I have a couple of weeks before the party would hit Part III.

This is a short, self-contained, setting-agnostic module.  I'm looking for a party of 4-5 characters of 14th level.  Perhaps you're the regional overlords and semi-retired after a successful adventuring career, and Eastram is one of your outlying villages.  Perhaps a patron or ally (sage, noble, church) has sent you to help.  Your choice.

The module takes place over 1-2 days of game time.

*What you know:*
The village of Eastram is a small town with a couple of hundred permanent residents, but also acts as a hub for farmers and hunters within a day or two's travel.  sent messengers a couple of weeks ago reporting some abnormal disappearances and at least one sighting of a skeletal animal.  The cleric of Chauntea suspects a necromancer is operating in the area, although nobody seems to know who, where, or why.

A couple of competent adventuring groups (in meta terms, around 5th-7th level) answered the call, and that was assumed to be it.  One of them had a wizard who was regularly communicating with someone else where the party is, and is suddenly no longer a valid target for _Sending_.  Something has probably gone wrong.

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, 7etc.)?*
5e

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
5e generic setting

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
5, and no

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Forums, here

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
14th level

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
1 very rare
1 rare
3 uncommon
1 common item
Can trade down at 2 for 1.
2 potions of Superior Healing
Any mundane equipment within reason

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No homebrewed classes, but I do have some houserules listed below, including a few subclasses that are out.
No time for crafting!

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
No custom lineage.
PHB races only + goliaths because I like goliaths

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
27 point buy.
Max at 1st level, average after that.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Don't be buddies with Orcus.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
I prefer single-class characters and will generally pick them over multiclass, especially over dips into Warlock and Paladin.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Rolls in the IC & OOC threads.  I'll make some rolls (Perception, Insight, Investigation) with real dice so you don't know that you failed your perception check.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
See below

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
A couple of sentences.  You're assumed to be an experienced adventuring group with some history together.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
Hack and slash, a bit of social, no puzzles.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
-*Tasha*'s optional class features *are* activated.
-*Tasha*'s optional racial rules are *not* in play.
-*Tasha*'s subclasses subject to approval (glares at Scribe, Twilight, and Peace, most others are fine)
-Spells from *Strixhaven* & *Fizban*'s are by approval only.



*Spoiler: houserules/class changes*
Show


_ignore the numbering, I deleted ones that were duplicated elsewhere in this post._
1) Hexblade medium armor proficiency, as well as CHA to-hit and damage with the Blade pact weapon, move from the Hexblade patron to the Blade pact boon.  
Blade pact gains proficiency with ONE martial melee weapon only.  This makes Blade boon viable for non-Hexblade patrons, and moves any CHA-dependent dips to requiring 3 levels instead of 1.  
Hexblade is still the only Warlock with native access to martial weapons (versatility) or shields.

2) Sorcerers get 2 thematically appropriate spells known added to their list automatically, at spell levels 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5, as with Aberrant Mind and Clockwork subclasses.

3) Rangers get their Proficiency Bonus added to damage rolls against their favored enemies, starting at level 1.  The level 20 capstone applies to all attack rolls against their favored enemies, not just once per turn.

7) If you go to 0 or get insta-killed (bypassing 0 hp) and raised, you gain 1 level of exhaustion.

8) Berserker barbarians get Frenzy once per day with no consequence; the exhaustion penalties only get added with a 2nd and beyond Frenzy.

11) Eldritch Knights may change the Evocation school out for one other school of their choice.  (Notable picks: Necromancy for debuffs, Illusion for miss chances, Transmutation for self-buffs)

14) No flanking.

15) Soulknife blades stay manifested, and thus can be used for OAs and to gain the benefits of the TWF feat; New Feat:  Improved Soul Blade:  Your blade gains an enhancement bonus equal to PB/2 (rounded down).

16) 4 Element monks get 2 disciplines every time the PHB says they get 1.  They get free discipline uses equal to their Proficiency Bonus, recharging upon Long Rest.

17) Sharpshooter and GWM give a flat always-on +2 damage bonus to the respective weapon types.  No -5/+10

18) Clarification:
The Mage Slayer feat can interrupt spellcasting, rather than taking place after the spell is cast.  The caster struck then must make a Concentration check to avoid losing the spell he's in the middle of casting.







Player
Character
Race
Class

Pyrophilios
Armariel of House Xiloscient
Elf (High)
Artificier (Armorer)

Amnestic
Abigail Klisi
Halfling (Stout)
Warlock (Dao Genie)

Xav
Damian Hoster
Elf (High)
Wizard 2 (Bladesinger)/ Rogue 12 (Arcane Trickster)

Dr.Samurai
Thoradin Grimfate
Dwarf (Mountain)
Paladin (Oath of Vengeance)

Breitheamh
Alive
Tiefling
Sorcerer (Chaos)



IC thread.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Thanks for the inclusion  :Small Smile:

----------


## Breitheamh

Hey! Glad to be here. Should we discuss anything related to party dynamics here?

Also Ill go ahead and claim lavender for Alives speaking voice.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Hey all!

I'll choose *this color* for Thoradin :).

What do you have in mind as far as party dynamics go?

----------


## Amnestic

Abi claimed orange as a text colour.

I'm going to try not to make use of Tagar as a scout too much, at least when the party doesn't otherwise have stuff to do (like in this case) to stop it from slowing the pace of the game. Plus I'd generally like his body to be there in combat, not off in the wilderness looking at things.

----------


## Xav

*Navy* for Damian.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Hey all!
> 
> I'll choose *this color* for Thoradin :).
> 
> What do you have in mind as far as party dynamics go?


Mostly just what is each character designed for, and how well do we know each other.  That sort of thing.

Alive is mostly utility and damage dealing from a distance.

It looks like we'll be okay for frontliners with a Paladin and an Artificer with an AC of 26, and the invisible familiar and the rogue can take care of infiltration and scouting pretty easily it seems.

Also, I figure that we've all at least worked together before, though not necessarily all at once.  Alive usually does their own thing unless someone asks them for help.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, I allowed myself to peak at your char sheets, as we are supposed to know each other's strengths from way back.

----------


## Xav

Yep, worked before. As for Damian, he's competent in "rogue" things, scouting, close combat with 24 AC and some controlling/debuffing due to Magical ambush.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thoradin is a typical frontliner, though he seems to have the lowest AC lol. Can cast Haste in combat for extra attacks, or his Channel Divinity for Advantage vs one enemy. Smites as usual for paladins. Can also attack at range with the hammer. Lay on Hands is 70pts of healing at the moment.

----------


## Amnestic

Abigail's a fairly straightforward ranged blaster with a few control elements (repelling blast, banishment (2 targets) at a decently high DC). She's only rocking a 16 AC so pretty squishy, but cloak of displacement+flight will help keep people away...mostly.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Thoradin is a typical frontliner, though he seems to have the lowest AC lol. Can cast Haste in combat for extra attacks, or his Channel Divinity for Advantage vs one enemy. Smites as usual for paladins. Can also attack at range with the hammer. Lay on Hands is 70pts of healing at the moment.


23 AC is no joke still, even if it's the lowest of the melee fighters on our squad.

Alive's AC is basically nonexistent at 13 unless I put up Mage Armor.  I plan on Blinking a lot if we get into combat with non-spellcasters, since not being a valid target is probably the best way to avoid being damaged at all.  I'll stay on this plane if we have to deal with a caster though, since Counterspelling can be insanely game-changing.

----------


## Breitheamh

Are there any windows on the temple?

----------


## J-H

> Are there any windows on the temple?


Yes, there are some small, high windows.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Yes, there are some small, high windows.


Too small and high to climb into as a different entry point?

----------


## Breitheamh

Hoping to roll for a random trinket form my bag (1d100)[*57*]

----------


## J-H

That code some of you are using that gives an "open in new window" character sheet and a bunch of stats in every post is actually pretty handy, thank you.  I don't think that was around a few years ago... or maybe I just overlooked it at the time.

I'm assuming the group is generally sticking together (30' radius) unless someone says otherwise.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> That code some of you are using that gives an "open in new window" character sheet and a bunch of stats in every post is actually pretty handy, thank you.  I don't think that was around a few years ago... or maybe I just overlooked it at the time.
> 
> I'm assuming the group is generally sticking together (30' radius) unless someone says otherwise.


Yeah, the old fireball formation  :Small Wink:

----------


## Amnestic

> Yeah, the old fireball formation


Tactical fireball formation to bait the enemy into using fireball for "maximum effect" instead of an actually more dangerous higher level spell. That's the sort of genius only experienced adventurers can muster.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> Tactical fireball formation to bait the enemy into using fireball for "maximum effect" instead of an actually more dangerous higher level spell. That's the sort of genius only experienced adventurers can muster.


Lol, tacti-ception!

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: dm rolls*
Show


Startlement (1d20)[*4*] on a 2 or lower, Acrobatics DC 15 or lose balance; on a 14 or lower, attack.
(1d20)[*14*] for attack (+7) or acrobatics (+10)
Damage if attack (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: 2*
Show


Oh right, he's prone (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Breitheamh

> That code some of you are using that gives an "open in new window" character sheet and a bunch of stats in every post is actually pretty handy, thank you.  I don't think that was around a few years ago... or maybe I just overlooked it at the time.
> 
> I'm assuming the group is generally sticking together (30' radius) unless someone says otherwise.


Yeah, I'm not quite sure how to do that... Is there a mechanism on the interface?  Or should I just copy and edit from someone's quoted post?

Like this?


*Alive*
Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer
AC: 13 HP:  86/86
PP: 18 PIv: 10 PIs: 18
Conditions:  -
Resistance: Fire
Effects: -

----------


## Amnestic

> Yeah, I'm not quite sure how to do that... Is there a mechanism on the interface?  Or should I just copy and edit from someone's quoted post?
> 
> Like this?


That's what I did. I don't remember who I nabbed it from originally but I saw it being used in a game and adopted it soon after. 




> *Spoiler: 2*
> Show
> 
> 
> Oh right, he's prone [roll0]


He would've also had disadvantage from Abi's Cloak of Displacement, but either way I'm glad she didn't get stabbed :D

----------


## J-H

Did Damian fly up there, or is he calling down from at ground level?

----------


## Xav

From the ground, if the roof is not too high to be impossible to hear him. But he can fly to necessary level, if sees, that help is needed.

----------


## J-H

Arcana:  Ghouls don't usually wear armor.  As intelligent creatures, they theoretically could, but they tend not to have much self-control or interest in complex tasks that don't involve eating.

You can't move while dodging (combat action, with nothing to dodge against) outside of combat any more than you can move while having, say, a readied reaction to cast _Fireball_ on anything that moves.  Combat actions only kick off with initiative.

Abigail stays outside in flight
Armariel and Thoradin go in the door
What will Ali & Damian do?

Jasper gets dropped off on the ground and runs away? Conflicting message here.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Are you sure about dodging? Why couldn't I use my move action to move and my regular action to dodge? It's basically having your shield high and being ready to jump out of the way instead of being ready to attack. After all, there could be traps around, so being ready to jump aside would make sense, wouldn't it?

But yes, I would let Jasper go, directing him along the way we came in (which should be safe-ish)

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I forgot about Jasper. I will amend my post in a moment.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ok, post edited.

----------


## Amnestic

> But yes, I would let Jasper go, directing him along the way we came in (which should be safe-ish)


I'm not attached to keeping him on top, so yeah, sending him on his ways works for me.

----------


## Breitheamh

rolling for a random trinket from my bag again.  (1d100)[*8*]

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: init*
Show


GG (1d20+2)[*12*]
MG (1d20+2)[*6*]
Dor (1d20+3)[*13*]
Ali (1d20+2)[*8*]
Thor (1d20-1)[*4*]
Damian (1d20+6)[*21*]
Abi (1d20+4)[*22*]
Arm (1d20+5)[*8*]


I just noticed we have 3 PCs with names starting with A, a T, and then a stray D.  If Damian had another name, we'd have an A team with Mr. T.

Completed init:
Abi 22
Damian 21
Dor 13
GG 12
Arm 8
Ali 8
MG 6
Thor 4

We have 3 people outside who are Surprised, as in they don't hear what's going on, so they don't act in the first round.  2 enemy init groups are in a similar state, so initiative for round 1 will be Arm, MG, Thor, then rolling into Round 2 where everyone can act.

----------


## Breitheamh

> I just noticed we have 3 PCs with names starting with A, a T, and then a stray D.  If Damian had another name, we'd have an A team with Mr. T.


I love it when a plan comes together.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

A ghoul swarm. That's... unsettling  :Small Eek: .

----------


## Pyrophilios

I like it - damn shame they made their save  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Amnestic

> A ghoul swarm. That's... unsettling .


"It's definitely a _grave_ threat."

I don't think I'll have Abigail become a punmeister, but the temptation is always there.

----------


## Pyrophilios

By the way: Would a swarm squeezed in a one square corridor not be technically squeezing and therefore have disadvantage on saving throws? (One of the reasons I went into my square was to prevent them from surrounding me.)

----------


## J-H

Ehhh, maybe?  Most of the swarms in the base books are clustered in a given area (10x10, 15x15, etc.) for convenience.  Especially with a swarm/mob of bigger creatures where it's a semi-set number, they could just occupy "any shape of contiguous cells containing X square feet" but we keep it generally square mostly for convenience, and to avoid having to track 10 low-CR enemies at once.  Otherwise you have to track the shape of the swarm each round, count how many are in a line for Lightning Bolt, and otherwise generally increase bookkeeping.

Similarly I'm assuming that with a bunch of ghouls rushing at you at once, a few can move past or through your controlled space to spread out around you... it's the whole "swarmed by large numbers of zombies" approach, you can't stop/block them all.
Also, they're supposed to have advantage on attack rolls against targets within the mob's space.  Either I forgot it with the first round, or I waived it because you're not completely covered in a pile of ghouls.

Armariel was the best possible PC to have them swarm, given the very high AC and the fact that he's an elf... and elves are immune to ghoul and ghast paralyzation thanks to a favor the elven gods did for Doresain at some point in the past.

When doing character selection, I specifically made sure we didn't have too many elves in the party.  I couldn't say that during recruiting without giving away the presence of ghouls, though.

----------


## Pyrophilios

And I was so tempted to go half-elf again  :Small Big Grin: 

I'm fine with that ruling - just wondered.


I assume you are thinking of the blood frenzy ability, so they would only get advantage if Armariel was hurt.

----------


## J-H

40' of movement isn't enough for Damian to reach the other two and the mob of ghouls.

----------


## Xav

And with bonus action Dash?
Then, ofc, will be no bladesinging.

----------


## J-H

Bonus action dash will get you there, yes.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> "It's definitely a _grave_ threat."
> 
> I don't think I'll have Abigail become a punmeister, but the temptation is always there.


Lol, please don't make Thoradin drop his hammer in the middle of a fight because he facepalms...




> Armariel was the best possible PC to have them swarm, given the very high AC and the fact that he's an elf... and elves are immune to ghoul and ghast paralyzation thanks to a favor the elven gods did for Doresain at some point in the past.
> 
> When doing character selection, I specifically made sure we didn't have too many elves in the party. I couldn't say that during recruiting without giving away the presence of ghouls, though.


Firstly, I think I read "High Elf" in Armariel's post as "Half Elf" and referred to him as such. Good to know going forward.

Secondly, I almost submitted an elf bladesinger, to try my hand at playing a full blown caster. I figured Paladin was a good way to get my toes wet instead. Glad it worked out  :Small Cool:

----------


## J-H

Two bladesingers would definitely have resulted in one not making it in.  I wanted to be sure the party had a couple of characters with healing abilities as well as a good melee defender/tank presence.

That +Cha aura is also going to be appreciated given the consequences of a failed save.

----------


## Amnestic

It didn't matter this turn but just to clarify, the Summon Fey's Fey Step is what gave it the advantage, rather than it being an either/or situation.




> *Fey Step.* The fey magically teleports up to 30 feet to an unoccupied space it can see. Then one of the following effects occurs, based on the feys chosen mood:
> Fuming. The fey has advantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of this turn.Mirthful. The fey can force one creature it can see within 10 feet of it to make a Wisdom saving throw against your spell save DC. Unless the save succeeds, the target is charmed by you and the fey for 1 minute or until the target takes any damage.Tricksy. The fey can fill a 5-foot cube within 5 feet of it with magical darkness, which lasts until the end of its next turn.


(my chosen mood was 'Fuming' for this summon)

----------


## Breitheamh

Is there a window anywhere on our side of the building that I might be able to see through to the action?  Also, I am within 60 feet of that Ghast thing, correct?

----------


## J-H

> It didn't matter this turn but just to clarify, the Summon Fey's Fey Step is what gave it the advantage, rather than it being an either/or situation.
> 
> (my chosen mood was 'Fuming' for this summon)


Thanks, I misread that.




> Is there a window anywhere on our side of the building that I might be able to see through to the action?  Also, I am within 60 feet of that Ghast thing, correct?


Yes, you're within 60' of both the Doresite Ghast and the Greater Ghoul.  
Yes, you can assume there are windows about every 5-10'.  They would offer some degree of partial cover against attack rolls.  You'd probably want to be more in a straight line with windows, rather than looking through them from a 45* angle as you are now, to see and hit much, probably somewhere in the R-V column range.

I will assume glass windows, which might stop some spell effects but not others.  I don't recall seeing it discussed... erring on the side of not messing with player agency.

Armariel's first attack dispatches the mob of ghouls, so he can move and retarget his second attack against something else.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Yes, you're within 60' of both the Doresite Ghast and the Greater Ghoul.  
> Yes, you can assume there are windows about every 5-10'.  They would offer some degree of partial cover against attack rolls.  You'd probably want to be more in a straight line with windows, rather than looking through them from a 45* angle as you are now, to see and hit much, probably somewhere in the R-V column range.
> 
> I will assume glass windows, which might stop some spell effects but not others.  I don't recall seeing it discussed... erring on the side of not messing with player agency.
> 
> Armariel's first attack dispatches the mob of ghouls, so he can move and retarget his second attack against something else.


Would I know whether or not a Polymorph would be blocked by the glass windows?  I have always assumed that if a spell requires an attack roll, it would be at least hindered by a window, similar to a physical ranged attack, but that effects that only require a save would be fine.

I just want to make sure I can actually do what I'm about to try.

----------


## J-H

Polymorph would be fine.  I was thinking more of something like Scorching Ray where the window technically (and very briefly) blocks the first ray.  That would probably just get rolled under the "partial cover" mechanic like underbrush would, though.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Polymorph would be fine.  I was thinking more of something like Scorching Ray where the window technically (and very briefly) blocks the first ray.  That would probably just get rolled under the "partial cover" mechanic like underbrush would, though.


Actually before I start breaking out the bigger guns, maybe something like a Mind Sliver.

Ooh, that also brings up a related question: how do you rule Bonus Action spells and Cantrips?  Can you cast a Bonus Action leveled spell AFTER a Cantrip?  Or only the Cantrip after the Bonus Action leveled spell?

Does that make sense?  I've always interpreted the rules as being there so that you can only cast one leveled spell on your turn, even if you have a way to reduce casting time, but I know that based on how it's worded, it can also be interpreted to mean that whether you cast a Cantrip or a leveled spell, once you have cast a spell on your turn, the next spell you cast during that same turn must be a Cantrip.

----------


## J-H

The order doesn't matter to me, as long as you're not trying to cast a leveled spell during the same turn that you're casting a bonus action leveled spell.

Don't assume you're going to get a lot of long resting though.

----------


## Breitheamh

Fair enough!

----------


## Breitheamh

> Save vs Vortex Warp (what book is that from)


Its from Strixhaven. Very fun utility spell.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I believe:

MG = Mob Ghouls
DG = Dorsain Ghast
GG = Greater Ghoul

The MGs are dead (Armariel finished it off, that was the swarm).
DG got teleported outside by Alive.
GG is the standing over Damien (there is another GG coming up from the basement but only Armariel saw it)

So I think Abigail would be targeting GG right now.

----------


## Amnestic

> So I think Abigail would be targeting GG right now.


That does seem to add up, I will edit the target accordingly, cheers!

----------


## J-H

There's still a Greater Ghoul at the bottom of the basement stairs, but I don't know if Armariel said anything about it.
Damian would hear it walking up the steps without using his action to make a perception check, though.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'll set up a little waring post :Small Smile:

----------


## J-H

I'll be out of town for a couple of days starting tomorrow.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Enjoy your time!

----------


## J-H

I'm back, now I need a vacation.
Is Xav going to change his action?

----------


## Xav

Not necessary, I anyway won't be able to affect ghoul.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, so who is next?

----------


## J-H

The monsters are.

Acrobatics check to not fall on landing (1d20+3)[*23*] vs DC 14

----------


## Breitheamh

Constitution saving throw to avoid being Poisoned; gain Advantage via Tides of Chaos: (1d20+10)[*20*]
(1d20+10)[*19*]

I'm assuming that I need to choose to use advantage on something before rolling the first die.  I'm only asking because I've had DM's rule that kind of thing both ways, so...

Also, does casting a spell from the Staff of Power count as "casting a Sorcerer spell of 1st level or higher" for the purposes of rolling Wild Magic Surge to regain Tides of Chaos?

----------


## J-H

Yes, you'd need to choose advantage first unless it's a reactive use like a Diviner or something (which usually carries an action cost).
If casting the spell through the staff uses a spell slot, it'll work for wild surges.  If it's using spell slots/charges from the staff, then it's not the sorcerer's wild magic, so it doesn't work.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Yes, you'd need to choose advantage first unless it's a reactive use like a Diviner or something (which usually carries an action cost).
> If casting the spell through the staff uses a spell slot, it'll work for wild surges.  If it's using spell slots/charges from the staff, then it's not the sorcerer's wild magic, so it doesn't work.


Fair enough!

----------


## J-H

Con save (1d20+3)[*18*]

----------


## Amnestic

Just a quick heads up I'll be out of the country between 2nd and 9th of August, so my posting pace might be hindered a bit. I should still be able to pop in every day or two briefly, but if it's holding things up: Eldritch Blast. \o/

----------


## Pyrophilios

If you want, I can autopilot Abigail for you during combat

----------


## J-H

Ok, leaving town... please describe for me your travel formation and practices:
-direct follow vs sweeping to the sides a lot?
-Stick close together (paladin aura/fireball formation) or spread out?
-What order are you traveling in?
-Who's flying
-etc.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Armariel would scout ahead at 50ft above ground and 60ft ahead of the group.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thoradin can take point and is mounted on Steeltusk. I think he'd be most interested in seeing where the tracks go and not thinking there might be ghouls on either side of them so mostly just following the tracks.

----------


## Breitheamh

Alive will probably stick to the middle of the group, just keeping a close eye out for anything untoward.

----------


## Amnestic

Sounds like Abi's bringing up the rear at a short. On the ground, since her flight's got a short duration, with Tagar flying 100 feet overheard (so within telepathy range) and keeping an eye out to spot stuff at a distance.

----------


## Xav

Damian will move in front of the group (30-60 feet ahead) on the ground, stealthy when possible, if it won't slow the group.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

So in the sky is Armariel at 50ft up and 60f ahead of the group. Below Armariel is Damian on the ground scouting ahead at around 60ft as well. 

Behind them on the ground are Thoradin, Alive, and Abi, and above Abi, 100ft in the air, is Tagar.

For some reason, this make me think of the start of a joke lol

_A dwarf, a tiefling, and a halfling walk into a ghoul's nest..._

----------


## Breitheamh

So with Thoradin having said this, can I try to roll perception to see if I can pick out any of the ghouls and where they're most concentrated?

----------


## J-H

At this point the ambush kicks off as they know they've been spotted.  Everyone please roll initiative!

Searching for hidden creatures in combat takes an active perception check, which uses your action (it's one of the reasons dragons get it as a Legendary Action).  If you're behind the ghouls in initiative you'll know where they are because they will be running towards you, trying to eat you.

*Spoiler: Monster init*
Show


P  (1d20+2)[*13*]
GG  (1d20+2)[*5*]
DG  (1d20+3)[*22*]
MG  (1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Breitheamh

> At this point the ambush kicks off as they know they've been spotted.  Everyone please roll initiative!
> 
> Searching for hidden creatures in combat takes an active perception check, which uses your action (it's one of the reasons dragons get it as a Legendary Action).  If you're behind the ghouls in initiative you'll know where they are because they will be running towards you, trying to eat you.
> 
> *Spoiler: Monster init*
> Show
> 
> 
> P  (1d20+2)[*9*]
> ...


Fair enough!

Initiative: (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Amnestic

Abi Initiative: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Tagar Initiative: (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## Xav

Damian: (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

What will Thoradin roll with his mighty *-1* to Initiative?!?!?!

(1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Can Armariel see or intuite the position of the ambushing group?

If they are arrayed along the road, it would make a perfect opportunity for a 100ft long lightning bolt that also sets the underbrush on fire

Ini

(1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

In my post, Thoradin points at them and says they're in the bushes, but I'm not sure if Armariel can see/hear him from his position.

----------


## J-H

I'd used a DC 18 Passive perception check to detect them (they've had plenty of time to hide) and Armarial's passive perception of 17 wasn't quite enough.

----------


## J-H

*Initiative*

Tagar 23
?? 22
Arm 20
Thor 16
?? 15
Damian 14
?? 13
Abi 12
Ali 9
?? 5

What is Tagar going to do?

----------


## Amnestic

Taking the _initiative_ (heheheh) Tagar's going to make an active perception check: (1d20+1)[*16*]

And then flies 20ft up out of melee range. If he does successfully spot anyone, he will try to convey their location to the others by voice.

----------


## Breitheamh

> I'd used a DC 18 Passive perception check to detect them (they've had plenty of time to hide) and Armarial's passive perception of 17 wasn't quite enough.


Wait, so does that mean that Alive saw them beforehand as well?  They do have a Passive Perception of 18, and if they had seen them they would have done something other than asking where they are...

----------


## J-H

Damian was 60' ahead of the group... Ali was substantially farther back and thus not in range to see them first.
I'd rather Abi's player confirm what the familiar will do.

----------


## Amnestic

> Damian was 60' ahead of the group... Ali was substantially farther back and thus not in range to see them first.
> I'd rather Abi's player confirm what the familiar will do.


I did a few posts back, unless you meant in an IC post too? Sorry if so, that wasn't clear since you were asking here.




> Taking the _initiative_ (heheheh) Tagar's going to make an active perception check:  (1d20+1)[16]
> 
> And then flies 20ft up out of melee range. If he does successfully spot anyone, he will try to convey their location to the others by voice.


I can do an IC post for it as well, but since the perception check is (probably) a fail it's just going to be a "fly up and do nothing" post, just lemme know :P

----------


## Breitheamh

> Damian was 60' ahead of the group... Ali was substantially farther back and thus not in range to see them first.
> I'd rather Abi's player confirm what the familiar will do.


Gotcha. Makes sense.

----------


## J-H

> I did a few posts back, unless you meant in an IC post too? Sorry if so, that wasn't clear since you were asking here.
> 
> 
> 
> I can do an IC post for it as well, but since the perception check is (probably) a fail it's just going to be a "fly up and do nothing" post, just lemme know :P


No, no, that was just me being confused by Armariel Amnestic Abi Ali and not keeping track of who is who very well, sorry.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Ah right, that's the difficulty with so many similar names. Thank got we have a readily identifiable dwarf among us  :Small Big Grin: 

But maybe it helps when I point out that *Armar*iel is an *Armor*er  :Small Wink:

----------


## Amnestic

> No, no, that was just me being confused by Armariel Amnestic Abi Ali and not keeping track of who is who very well, sorry.


No worries! I'll also try to make it clearer next time, perhaps with a nice text colour \o/

----------


## J-H

That sure is a bucket of 1s.

----------


## Pyrophilios

It might not be great damage, but more important, was it enough damage?

----------


## Amnestic

> It might not be great damage,


All damage we deal is great damage, because we're all great.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

So I know how to script my turn, making saving throws/opposed check here:

Con Save vs DC 15 Poison Condition

Thoradin - (1d20+7)[*10*]
Steeltusk - (1d20+6)[*10*] (includes +2 Rhino con, +4 Aura of Protection)

Opposed Athletics vs DC 21 Prone Condition

(1d20+10)[*27*], (1d20+10)[*18*] (Military saddle provides Advantage against being knocked from saddle)

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I forgot dwarves get Advantage on saves vs Poisoned.

By Moradin's Beard, give me a save --> (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## J-H

Extra crit damage vs Thoradin (2d4+2)[*7*]
That looks like some paralysis may land on Steeltusk and maybe Thoradin.  Armariel is too far away for Flash of Genius (30' max range).
If it does, let me know and I'll need to add advantage and maybe crit damage to the following attacks.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> If it does, let me know...


It doesn't.

Oh, you want me to roll? Ok, fine...

Steeltusk, one claw attack lands, Con save vs DC 10 --> (1d20+6)[*23*]

It looks like only the one crit bite attack landed on Thoradin (no claws), so no roll against paralysis (unless both claw and bite do paralysis).

Also, Thoradin is sporting Adamantine armor so no extra damage from crits  :Small Cool:

----------


## J-H

I'd rolled d20s after each claw attack for those saves.  Yep, you're good with no paralysis and just the bite damage for Thoradin :)

----------


## Pyrophilios

Magic Stone is a bonus action spell:

Transmutation cantrip
Casting Time: 1 bonus action
Range: Touch
Components: V, S
Duration: 1 minute

The tiny servants each carry a bunch of ball bearings with them while clinging to the inside rim of Armariel's shield. With his bonus action he enchants three of those ball bearings for the tiny servants to fire each round. 
And yes, the damage is magic (as the name implies  :Small Wink:  )

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Lol @ Damian

"Thank you all for the interest but I do have to go now. Please accept this as a parting gift."

_*FIREBALL*_




> I'd rolled d20s after each claw attack for those saves. Yep, you're good with no paralysis and just the bite damage for Thoradin :)


Ah, sorry I missed that. So I didn't need to roll then?

I also forgot to change my HP to reflect the damage. Will do so now.

----------


## J-H

Right, I figured pre-rolling the d20s might speed things up.  I didn't add modifier, but if somebody's mount rolls a 2, it's probably failing...

----------


## J-H

Damian is poisoned (rolled IC) from Stench.

Fireball damage (8d6)[*30*] wasn't rolled, DC 18. Everybody failed.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Spending my Reaction to identify the spell w/ disadvantage

(1d20)[*14*]/(1d20)[*14*]+11

----------


## J-H

A 25 will certainly do it.  I usually don't make it take a reaction for knowledge checks, as that conflicts with Counterspell - but I'm aware that's an area where rulings may differ and one of the books says you should use a reaction to identify the spell and a reaction to Counterspell, meaning all Counterspelling is blind.  I don't think I've settled on a final answer, especially for PBP where I can't just say "X casts a spell" and then pause for 3 seconds for someone to have a chance to yell "I Counterspell!"

It appears to be a short-term area of effect buff spell covering a 30' radius circle.  You don't see any sign of Concentration, or anything indicating that the magic effects will last more than 1 round.
_Quick Charge._  All ghouls and ghasts who start their turns within the area of effect gain a 20 increase to their move speed.

----------


## Breitheamh

Hey! Sorry Im late to the party. I genuinely was hoping to see if I was in range to try a counterspell, and I promise I did not read the post responding to Armariels arcana check.

Ali has a pretty bad arcana roll, so they would just see a magical effect apparently being used and go for it.

----------


## J-H

The priest was still in hiding (concealed) until casting, so you wouldn't have a chance to counterspell it... I think.  Does breaking stealth happen at the start of an action or at the end?  I know someone shooting a crossbow from stealth gets advantage as an unseen enemy on their attack, but spellcasting theoretically takes longer than firing a crossbow.

Then again, trying to map "this takes X seconds" into 6 second rounds isn't a good idea.

I can tell you this is probably not worth spending a Counterspell on.

----------


## Breitheamh

> The priest was still in hiding (concealed) until casting, so you wouldn't have a chance to counterspell it... I think.  Does breaking stealth happen at the start of an action or at the end?  I know someone shooting a crossbow from stealth gets advantage as an unseen enemy on their attack, but spellcasting theoretically takes longer than firing a crossbow.
> 
> Then again, trying to map "this takes X seconds" into 6 second rounds isn't a good idea.
> 
> I can tell you this is probably not worth spending a Counterspell on.


I think if they are stealthed when they start casting they count as being unseen (assuming that their Stealth roll beat the opponents Passive Perception), so I wouldnt be able to counterspell it. Thats fine.

----------


## Xav

Damian has a minimum of 25 on Arcana check (so, disadvantage doesn't really matter). Question is, was he aware of this spell (I guess, he was because of high perception).

----------


## Amnestic

Well unless the caster has a charisma save of +8, they'll be out of the picture for a while either way. :D

*Edit:* Also to save time when it rolls around, Tagar's next turn is going to be spent doing another active perception check ([roll]1d20+1[/roll]) in case anyone else is hiding. He'll also fly another 10ft up to keep a distance.

----------


## Amnestic

Oh right, I can't edit in rolls can I, duh. Silly me. 

(1d20+1)[*11*]

You're a _raven_ not a _bat_, you blind little imp.

----------


## Breitheamh

To avoid stench: (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## J-H

Huh.  Wild Magic sorcerer can technically cast more per turn than anyone else... it's just that one of the spells is random.

That's a pretty nice resource, at least with the way it worked out this time.

Confusion Wis Saves
D1 (1d20+6)[*13*]
M1 (1d20)[*12*]
M2 (1d20)[*9*]
*Edit:* D2 failed its Banishment save right before Ali's turn, so you didn't spend those two sorcery points.

----------


## J-H

Confusion for D1 (1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Breitheamh

> Huh.  Wild Magic sorcerer can technically cast more per turn than anyone else... it's just that one of the spells is random.
> 
> That's a pretty nice resource, at least with the way it worked out this time.
> 
> Confusion Wis Saves
> D1 [roll0]
> M1 [roll1]
> M2 [roll2]
> *Edit:* D2 failed its Banishment save right before Ali's turn, so you didn't spend those two sorcery points.


Oh!  Excellent!

And yeah, everyone always gets worked up over the really nasty effects, but when it comes right down to it, basically 80% of the Wild Magic Surge table is either good for you and your party or neutral, so I'll take those odds any day, especially at level 14 when you roll twice and choose.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just for explanation, I'm angling my shot to get D1 as well as the mass of M3 ghouls, while avoiding my allies

----------


## J-H

M1 confusion (1d10)[*4*]
M2 confusion (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## J-H

Waiting on a post from Ali.

----------


## Breitheamh

Oh, dang!  I'm so sorry guys.  Life's been crazy this week.

----------


## J-H

Damian's fireball (8d6)[*22*]
M1 Dex (1d20+2)[*5*]
M2 Dex (1d20+2)[*18*]

Please remember to roll your spell damage and also post your DC in your post.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Could we get an updated map?

----------


## J-H

Yes, I've edited one in.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Much obliged

----------


## J-H

The mob has 35hp left, and everybody gets to go before it does.  I assume you finish it off.

With my PCs IRL, they tend to end banishment with a wave of readied attacks that dump 150 damage into the single unlucky target.  Do you collectively plan to handle ending banishment that way?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thoradin would be a YES to both. I don't recall what was banished but does anyone have the sense that it could be interrogated?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Very much so, yes

And no, I don't think the ghoul is likely to tell us anything useful

----------


## Xav

Ghoul interrogation seems unlikely to be useful, so - Yes.

----------


## Breitheamh

There was a spellcaster Ghoul that got banished, but I have a feeling it probably doesn't have a ton of information for us.  Might be worth checking though.

----------


## J-H

If you do want to interrogate it, how will you restrain it?

I'd like to final answer this and be able to move forward one way or another.

----------


## Amnestic

I'm also on team "don't interrogate the ghoul". Trying for a restrain is probably going to be more costly (even if it just hits us once or twice, plus time spent) than blowing it to little ghoul bits and continuing on the trail.

Ending the banishment on Abi's turn so that everyone gets a set of readied attacks and she can drop another eldritch blast does seem the ideal plan to me.

----------


## Breitheamh

Alright then, let's just put it back in the grave

----------


## J-H

Oops (2d4+2)[*8*] (2d6+2)[*9*]

----------


## Breitheamh

rolling for a random trinket (1d100)[*77*]

----------


## Breitheamh

> I don't have Find Greater Steed prepared at the moment. Actually, in reading it (and I apologize to all as this is my first time playing a higher level paladin with any type of steed) it seems like the barding and military saddle just plop down on the ground when the steed dies. That's... really inconvenient lol. So I guess when I am able to resummon a steed tomorrow, it will be without barding (I can probably carry the saddle I think?).


Depending on the size of the pieces it breaks down into, we might be able to store it in my Bag of Holding, or if someone happened to bring along a Portable Hole?

----------


## Amnestic

Abi's sanctuary vessel can be used as storage but it's not ideal to retrieve 'tomorrow' since she can only pop in+out 1/LR.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Depending on the size of the pieces it breaks down into, we might be able to store it in my Bag of Holding, or if someone happened to bring along a Portable Hole?


No worries, my bag has enough capacity - gives another reason for the dwarf-elf rivalry to go ahead  :Small Wink:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> No worries, my bag has enough capacity - gives another reason for the dwarf-elf rivalry to go ahead


Lol. Thank you for your help, Thoradin says between gritted teeth  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## J-H

Armariel nature check (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

What "bridge" is Thoradin crossing?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Maybe I misread. I thought theres a dam running across from one side of the pond to the other.

----------


## J-H

There is, I just didn't see mention of him crossing it.

----------


## J-H

Tagar flies across
Thoradin is walking across
Everyone else is standing on shore and watching?

----------


## Amnestic

> Tagar flies across
> Thoradin is walking across
> Everyone else is standing on shore and watching?


Abi's flying over the pond, but not to the far side, just so she's got an easier shot with EB at anything that crops up, maybe 50ft above the surface, halfway across, at least until Thoradin gets to the other side.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> Everyone else is standing on shore and watching?


Correct, frozen in fear at the thought of giant beavers lurking in the water.

Meanwhile, Thoradin is like:

----------


## Amnestic

> Correct, frozen in fear at the thought of giant beavers lurking in the water.


Just don't want to hurt innocent beavers, giant or otherwise :( They're important to the local environment!

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> Just don't want to hurt innocent beavers, giant or otherwise :( They're important to the local environment!


*grumble grumble* tree hugging elf rubbing off on the halfing *grumble grumble*

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Tagar flies across
> Thoradin is walking across
> Everyone else is standing on shore and watching?


Technically, I have to fly alongside him, so I can use my reaction for the touch range fly spell - if necessary.

----------


## Amnestic

> *grumble grumble* tree hugging elf rubbing off on the halfing *grumble grumble*


Beavers should count themselves lucky that Abi isn't a Dark Sun halfling really.

----------


## J-H

Are you flinging the noise behind the party (towards shore) or in front of the party (towards the cliff)?  Not sure which way 'back the way they came' is.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Since already went 50ft in, I'd have thrown the noise bearing some 30ft back on the dam

----------


## Breitheamh

Wait, so does it appear that the entrance is underwater?

----------


## J-H

Yes, the entrance is underwater.  The ceiling of the opening slopes downwards to meet the water.

Right now the non-fliers are on the end of the fortress beaver dam, about 40' away from the entrance.  You can reach it by climbing along the cliff (DC 14 Athletics check, falling into the water for no damage on a failure), swimming, or flying.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Does anyone of you have waterbreathing as ritual?

----------


## Amnestic

Ritual casting's not really a warlock thing. \o/

Worst comes to worst I could burn Limited Wish on it but...that's not super desirable.

----------


## J-H

Underwater recap
*Spoiler*
Show


Summarized from here:  https://tabletopjoab.com/how-to-run-...mbat-in-dd-5e/

*Breathing*
A character can hold their breath for a number of minutes equal to 1 + their Constitution modifier. If they have a Constitution score of less than 10 for some reason, they can hold their breath for 30 seconds. At that point, the character falls unconscious.
Then drowning starts.
Note: Verbal component spellcasting means you aren't holding your breath

*Movement*
Half speed unless you have a swim speed.

*Combat*
When underwater, weapon attacks are made at disadvantage.  
There are a few exceptions, however. Some (though not all) piercing weapons work well underwater as one would expect due to having less resistance from the water hindering the attack.

To roll attacks normally, characters have to attack with a dagger, javelin, shortsword, spear, or trident,  OR have a swim speed.

Crossbows, nets, javelins, spears, tridents, and darts are able to be used normally underwater.

For all ranged weapons, even those that arent subject to disadvantage, they must be used within the weapons normal range. Going beyond that, the attack automatically misses.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I think we need to dive in and swim through, though Thoradin doesn't have any piercing weapons  :Small Sigh: .

I will be leaving for out of town tonight and likely be back Sunday. So I can keep track of what is going on but likely won't be able to post.

----------


## J-H

The entry is 10' wide.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Underwater recap
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Summarized from here:  https://tabletopjoab.com/how-to-run-...mbat-in-dd-5e/
> 
> *Breathing*
> A character can hold their breath for a number of minutes equal to 1 + their Constitution modifier. If they have a Constitution score of less than 10 for some reason, they can hold their breath for 30 seconds. At that point, the character falls unconscious.
> ...


Can I assume that my lightning weapon would also work undiminished?

----------


## J-H

Yes, because D&D worlds don't have proper science to say it doesn't.

I find it amusing that a bit of water is the biggest foe the party has faced yet.  You can all hold your breath for multiple minutes.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, but we are particularly vulnerable to attack while doing so.

----------


## Breitheamh

And we also don't know exactly how far we'll need to swim before we can find a place to breathe.

----------


## J-H

The short rest passes uneventfully, although the beavers eye you suspiciously.

Anyone who needs to can expend HD to heal up.

----------


## Amnestic

> The short rest passes uneventfully, although the beavers eye you suspiciously.
> 
> Anyone who needs to can expend HD to heal up.


Does Tagar report back during the short rest from his forward scouting?

----------


## J-H

Did Tagar swim into the opening?

----------


## Amnestic

> Did Tagar swim into the opening?


He's got orders to proceed forward (invisibly) 'til he finds an enemy, and then retreat to report back, so yeah he will have done/will do.

----------


## Pyrophilios

@DrSamurai

Just realized I forgot to specify that I cast guidance on Thoradin  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> @DrSamurai
> 
> Just realized I forgot to specify that I cast guidance on Thoradin


That's funny, I thought Armariel was teasing the dwarf  :Small Big Grin: 

Looks like the dice roller doesn't like parentheses. Rolling the d20 roll here: (1d20+9)[*10*]

EDIT: Wow... two nat 1s lol, for a total of 11...

----------


## Amnestic

> That's funny, I thought Armariel was teasing the dwarf 
> 
> Looks like the dice roller doesn't like parentheses. Rolling the d20 roll here: [roll0]
> 
> EDIT: Wow... two nat 1s lol, for a total of 11...


1+1=11, so that only makes sense!

----------


## J-H

At least it's on a stonework roll instead of a Charisma save!

The stone walls and balcony seem to be very well made, although not well-maintained.

----------


## Breitheamh

So, I should have clarified what I was doing during the short rest.  I was hoping to use 6 sorcery points to regain a 4th level slot, then deal just a bit of damage to myself so I can spend a hit die and use the Bloodwell Vial to regain 5 sorcery points.

----------


## J-H

Uhh... I think that's fine.

----------


## Breitheamh

Just for clarification, I had intended to go through the water with the others. I think the way I wrote it was confusing.

----------


## Pyrophilios

@J-H

You might have missed it, but I distributed 6 lighted ball bearings around the room (specifically next to the doors) before investigating.

----------


## J-H

Yes, catching up on short rest healing is fine.
So Armariel is exploring underwater over by the end of the room?

----------


## Pyrophilios

That ist correct

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Dice rolls to totally not worry about*
Show


(1d20+7)[*24*] (1d6+4)[*8*] Con (1d20)[*8*]
(1d20+7)[*11*] (2d6+4)[*9*] Con (1d20)[*18*]
(1d20+7)[*17*] (1d6+4)[*7*] Con (1d20)[*1*]
(1d20+7)[*25*] (2d6+4)[*12*] Con (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## J-H

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Abi (1d20+4)[*9*]
Ali (1d20+2)[*22*]
Arm (1d20+5)[*7*]
Dam (1d20+6)[*24*]
Thor (1d20-1)[*8*]
Unknown (1d20+3)[*21*]
Mob of Ghouls (1d20+2)[*21*]



Initiative order for this combat:
24 Dam
22 Ali
21 MG
21 Unknown
9 Abi
8 Thor
7 Arm

----------


## Amnestic

Poor Tagar, gone too soon.

He'll be back though, can't keep a good familiar down...

----------


## Pyrophilios

I wonder if we just stumbled upon the kraken release button...

And Armariel owes Abi 10 gp  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> I wonder if we just stumbled upon the kraken release button...


Perhaps Alive is more insightful than Thoradin first imagined  :Small Confused: 



> Poor Tagar, gone too soon.


If we make it out of here alive, we should toast to Tagar and Steeltusk at tonight's campfire!


FYI - Timing's not great seeing as we just jumped into combat but I'll be leaving for vacation tomorrow and won't be back until next weekend. I don't anticipate having internet access as I've been told Acadia does not have cell service, so please feel free to bot Thoradin. I've never really played a paladin before, so spells and smites and channel divinities are not my thing. Feel free to play him as you see fit. Most importantly, don't forget he owes the elf for flicking him in the nose!  :Small Amused: 

And if the in-game day passes and he must trade Steeltusk for Steelmane, I support the decision  :Small Cool: .

----------


## Breitheamh

> Perhaps Alive is more insightful than Thoradin first imagined 
> 
> If we make it out of here alive, we should toast to Tagar and Steeltusk at tonight's campfire!


Alive is extremely insightful, just not in any way that makes sense to most people.  :Small Big Grin: 

And I second the toast to dead pets!

----------


## J-H

I have some if-> then stuff with the enemy turn, so here are a couple of posts worth of rolls.
*Spoiler*
Show


Lacedon Greater Ghoul 1 grapple vs Ali
Athletics (1d20+7)[*10*] vs Ali Acrobatics (1d20+2)[*19*]
IF it failed, 2nd grapple attempt
Athletics (1d20+7)[*21*] vs Ali Acrobatics (1d20+2)[*7*]

Lacedon Greater Ghoul 2 grapple vs Abi
Athletics (1d20+7)[*10*] vs Abi Acrobatics (1d20+4)[*7*]
IF it failed, 2nd grapple attempt
Athletics (1d20+7)[*11*] vs Abi Acrobatics (1d20+4)[*6*]

Lacedon Greater Ghoul 3 grapple vs Damian
Athletics (1d20+7)[*19*] vs Dam Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*22*]
IF it failed, 2nd grapple attempt
Athletics (1d20+7)[*23*] vs Dam Acrobatics (1d20+6)[*13*]

Lacedon Greater Ghoul 4 grapple vs Armariel
Athletics (1d20+7)[*22*] vs Arm Ath (1d20+5)[*17*]
IF it failed, 2nd grapple attempt
Athletics (1d20+7)[*18*] vs Arm Ath (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

You'll also need a Wisdom Save DC 21 to attack Armariel as long as he has Sanctuary on himself.

----------


## J-H

He used his 1 round of actions firing lightning into the water...see Timing note at top of post.
If anyone has other ways of avoiding grapple that I missed, I missed them.  Lots going on and I already spotted some copy paste errors.

It looks like Abi is paralyzed and getting critted repeatedly, and unfortunately she's the one who ended up with two next to her.

Reroll bite vs Ali (2d6+4)[*14*]

Reroll crit bite vs Abi (4d6+4)[*19*]

Bonus crit damage from Doresite vs Ali (1d6)[*6*]. Ali got a natural 1 on paralysis save.
Rerolling bite damage from Doresite vs Ali, crit due to paralysis means (4d6+6)[*25*] piercing and (4d6)[*11*] necrotic.

Damian's damage roll was messed up, but the attack missed.

Reroll Armariel bite damage (2d6+4)[*15*]

----------


## Amnestic

Abi's turn is going to be dependent on rerolling the natural 1 (thanks halfling) on paralye so...(1d20+3)[*11*] vs 15. 

Also @J-H you listed Doresite ghoul under Abi's 'section' but on the map they're adjacent to Ali. Who're they hitting?

Edit: Also, the ghouls should all have disadvantage to attack Abi at all until they hit once thanks to her Cloak of Displacement. Not sure if you want to reroll those or want me to do it?

----------


## J-H

> Abi's turn is going to be dependent on rerolling the natural 1 (thanks halfling) on paralye so...[roll0] vs 15. 
> 
> Also @J-H you listed Doresite ghoul under Abi's 'section' but on the map they're adjacent to Ali. Who're they hitting?


Ouch... that's 2 paralyzed and underwater.  I'm assuming paralysis doesn't make you stop holding your breath.  Not sure it's addressed in the rules .

I'm done with edits now, and the header should correctly place the Doresite attacking Ali.

----------


## J-H

I started a thread over in the 5e forum to see if anyone has a rules answer to whether or not a paralyzed creature can hold its breath underwater or not.

Visibility in the water is still very low.  There's some light but not much... oh and whoever had Dancing Lights up should probably make a Concentration check or two.

----------


## Amnestic

Reposting this Q 'cos I edited it in so not sure you saw it:



> Edit: Also, the ghouls should all have disadvantage to attack Abi at all until they hit once thanks to her Cloak of Displacement. Not sure if you want to reroll those or want me to do it?





> I started a thread over in the 5e forum to see if anyone has a rules answer to whether or not a paralyzed creature can hold its breath underwater or not.
> 
> Visibility in the water is still very low.  There's some light but not much... oh and whoever had Dancing Lights up should probably make a Concentration check or two.


Crown of Stars sheds bright light 30ft/dim light 30ft and isn't Concentration, that's still active.

----------


## J-H

Yes, I missed it, thanks.  In that case, everybody underwater can see a big glowing light where Abi is, and may be able to make out figures silhouetted in front of or around it if within about 20'.  That may actually be quite helpful!

Oddly enough, Displacement doesn't interact with grapple. 

*For Abi*
Initial claw (1d20+7)[*21*] reroll for disadvantage.  If missed, no claw hit, no paralysis.
The bite should hit either way as it has a natural 20 and a 19.  If it's rolled with disadvantage, then the crit bite damage is reduced to a non-crit (2d6+4)[*12*]
And Abi has probably also failed her Con save vs Disease with a 4 on the d20, giving disadvantage on future saves vs paralysis & such.

*edit* the dice are not in your character's favor today

----------


## Amnestic

TPK time babyyyy

----------


## Amnestic

...does rolling a 1 on the disadvantage let me use halfling luck to reroll it again (I assume yes)? Does the reroll come with disadvantage?

Also I forgot to update HP total, I'll do that in a minute or five.

----------


## J-H

> ...does rolling a 1 on the disadvantage let me use halfling luck to reroll it again (I assume yes)? Does the reroll come with disadvantage?


Yes, and you're just rerolling the 1, so there's not a new disadvantage on top of the existing disadvantage.

----------


## Amnestic

(1d20+3)[*9*] She can't get 3 nat 1s in a row...right?

Nope, just another 9 on 9.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Pyrophilios

Important information: We are within Thoradin's aura for a +4 to our saves

Also, ouch. 

Also, also, my tiny servants have blindsight, so they would have been able to detect the ghouls - just for future reference.

----------


## J-H

I'd already rolled Armariel's Con save... 4+11 passes as long as Thoradin's aura is 30'.

Lacedon greater ghoul Con save vs Thunderwave (1d20+3)[*9*]

How does their blindsight work?  I would not expect, for example, bats to detect underwater creatures with their echolocation blindsight from above water.

----------


## Amnestic

> as long as Thoradin's aura is 30'.


Alas, it's not. Paladin auras are 10ft radius until 18th level.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Echolocation is a special form of blind sight (though by raw water wouldn't stop it) that can be prevented by deafening. The constructs just have a magic perception in 60ft radius and are blind beyond that. 

No need to reverse any decisions though - just wanted to mention it for future reference.

----------


## J-H

That's annoying.  They give blindsight and then don't specify how it works.  Radar? Sonar? Magic Super True Sight?

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Alas, it's not. Paladin auras are 10ft radius until 18th level.


Well, drek.

In that case I'm using one of my Flash of Genius during the ghouls round to enhance my own save, and one after I acted to give Abi a fighting chance to get rid of the paralysis.

----------


## Amnestic

> and one after I acted to give Abi a fighting chance to get rid of the paralysis.


She's missing a turn for sure, if she survives a round of being crit a bunch maybe next time it'll save her! :D

----------


## J-H

> Well, drek.
> 
> In that case I'm using one of my Flash of Genius during the ghouls round to enhance my own save, and one after I acted to give Abi a fighting chance to get rid of the paralysis.


Flash of Genius requires a creature within 30' you can see.  Abi is underwater and you can see the light glowing where she is (Crown of Stars) but you can't really see her.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Well, if all else fails, there is always revivify...

----------


## Breitheamh

Wait, I'm confused, rereading the post where I got my butt kicked nine ways to Sunday, it looks you rolled the end of turn save against Paralysis for me?  Or am I mistaking that?

If you did roll then I can delete my post.

----------


## J-H

I rolled the initial save only, but not the "end of your turn" save.

----------


## Breitheamh

> I rolled the initial save only, but not the "end of your turn" save.


Excellent!  Well, who wants to save our squishy sorcerer?

I have 11 hitpoints left.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Good news: with subtle spell you can misty step away despite being paralyzed - you can't take actions or reactions, but bonus actions aren't mentioned. Not being able to talk is taken care of by subtle spell.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Good news: with subtle spell you can misty step away despite being paralyzed - you can't take actions or reactions, but bonus actions aren't mentioned. Not being able to talk is taken care of by subtle spell.


I suppose that's up to a ruling from our dear GM, since when I am GMing I consider Bonus Actions to be a type of Action, and therefore unavailable to someone who is Incapacitated.

That said, as a GM I also rule that if you are Paralyzed, but somehow able to take an action that requires no movement at all, you can still take that action.

As a defense of my point up above:




> On Your Turn, you can move a distance up to your speed and take one Action.
> 
> You decide whether to move first or take your Action first. Your speed sometimes called your walking speedis noted on your character sheet.
> The most Common Actions you can take are described in the Actions in Combat section. Many Class Features and other Abilities provide additional options for your Action.
> 
> You can forgo moving, taking an Action, or doing anything at all on Your Turn. If you cant decide what to do on Your Turn, consider taking the Dodge or Ready Action, as described in Actions in Combat.
> 
> Bonus Actions
> Various Class Features, Spells, and other Abilities let you take an additional Action on Your Turn called a bonus Action.

----------


## J-H

Unfortunately, Paralysis explicitly includes Incapacitation, which means you cannot take actions or reactions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, but by specifying action and reaction (instead of just saying actions), it leaves out bonus actions

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Yikes, looks like were in a pickle. Ive got food poisoning so been stuck at the hotel today and thought Id see whats going on :0.

I dont think many of my spells can help unless this is worthy of trying a banishment on someone. Ill let the team decide. Thoradin can jump in the water as part of his OA (he can move half speed) and grapple a ghoul and then swim away to wrench it off someone else if that helps. He has +10 to Athletics if it will save someone from drowning. 

Also, I think it is explicitly said somewhere if you cant take actions that includes bonus actions. I dont recall where though.

----------


## Pyrophilios

A well placed Command with a level 2 slot could free the two grappled characters and stop them from getting mauled for a round.

----------


## J-H

Speaking underwater is rather challenging, though.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Yeah, but by specifying action and reaction (instead of just saying actions), it leaves out bonus actions


With the way the rules are written regarding your turn during combat, Action and bonus Action are both considered Actions, with one being more restrictive, but Reactions are considered a different category of Special Action.

We commonly think of a turn in 5e as consisting of your movement, an Action, and a Bonus Action, and then you can take a Reaction when it's not your turn.  But the way it is written is designed such that your turn consists of your movement and an Action, and then there are certain spells and abilities that can be done as a second Action, known as a bonus Action, and if you don't have one of those, you don't have a bonus Action.

Anyway, GM has already ruled as I expected.

As soon as I get free I can get Abi out of there as well, but I don't know if either of us will be able to last that long.  It just sucks that I rolled so trash on the save to shake it off.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Speaking underwater is rather challenging, though.


One word should be fine - also Thoradin is still outside the water, and Abi's crown of stars should create a good backdrop to see their forms in the water.

----------


## J-H

Firsthand experience with two kids at the swimming pool this summer is that someone talking to you can't be heard from 3' away either abovewater to underwater, or underwater to underwater.

----------


## Xav

Waiting for Thoradin. My best move is probably Misty Step + booming sneak, so best to have someone near the ghoul. Or even between LG2 and LG3.
Btw, rapier is piercing - any inconvenience underwater?

----------


## J-H

It's not on the list.



> When making a melee weapon attack, a creature that doesnt have a swimming speed (either natural or granted by magic) has disadvantage on the attack roll unless the weapon is a dagger, javelin, shortsword, spear, or trident.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Please bot me until my return. Thoradin does have a dagger to fight with underwater. Im not exactly sure who is where but I trust you guys to bot his turns.

----------


## Xav

Then for Thoradin - move to R34, cast Lesser Restoration on Abi, removing Paralyzed. Then - move a bit further, somewhere near P34, so that he is within 5 ft from both ghouls, and near Abi, giving her Saves aura.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Then for Thoradin - move to R34, cast Lesser Restoration on Abi, removing Paralyzed. Then - move a bit further, somewhere near P34, so that he is within 5 ft from both ghouls, and near Abi, giving her Saves aura.


Damn, now I've posted the command version with putting his head below the surface and a simple Flee command.

Edit: Deleted the post - @Xav feel free to post the action for Thoradin

----------


## Xav

> Damn, now I've posted the command version with putting his head below the surface and a simple Flee command.


I think, without his direct participation we're doomed.

I'll add description to IC thread.

----------


## Xav

Abi now gets 15 Con save total, I guess - 8 on roll, +3 modifier and +4 from Thoradin's aura.

----------


## Breitheamh

I'm going to wait to roll that until everyone else has gone.  I'm at 2 failed death saves now.

----------


## Amnestic

> Abi now gets 15 Con save total, I guess - 8 on roll, +3 modifier and +4 from Thoradin's aura.


She does, but she also has disadvantage due to the disease so I'll roll that to see if I do shake free or not. Need to get an 8 or higher. How hard can it be...?

(1d20)[*5*] +7 (+3 mod, +4 aura)

Pretty hard, as it turns out. Disadvantage means Abi is still paralyzed.

----------


## Amnestic

Oh *now* she rolls well. Eyeroll. Okay, so Abi shook off the paralysis at the end of her turn. Assuming she doesn't get munched on again in the meantime she'll be...stuck underwater and unable to cast spells since they all have verbal components, and she's grappled so she can't fly out.

Only possible solution is to Sanctuary Vessel and pull people in with me. Would need clarification on how many allies I can see, since potentially it would give us a chance to heal up and recover.

----------


## Breitheamh

If someone saves me I can get us all out of the water while leaving the enemies in.

----------


## Amnestic

Praying for your safety

----------


## Xav

> Oh *now* she rolls well. Eyeroll. Okay, so Abi shook off the paralysis at the end of her turn. Assuming she doesn't get munched on again in the meantime she'll be...stuck underwater and unable to cast spells since they all have verbal components, and she's grappled so she can't fly out.


Is it our homerule about no vocal spellcasting underwater? Because RAW there's no such rule, as I searched.



> No rule prohibits verbal components from working underwater. Keep in mind that if you're talking, you're not holding your breath.


 (c) Jeremy Crawford

----------


## Amnestic

I mean I just kinda assumed it wouldn't work unless you had water breathing, since verbal components are meant to be specific melodic chanting and it's hard to do that while you're drowning. Not sure I really agree with Crawford's take on that one, but it's up to J-H.

----------


## Breitheamh

Yay!  I'm not dead!  Do I still count as paralyzed until I make that save?

----------


## J-H

You can cast underwater, but as pointed out, you're not holding your breath at this point.  Lesser Restoration had a V component.
Lay on Hands heals hit points, and _can_ be used to cure diseases (if you failed a save and have disadvantage against paralysis, etc.), but you are still paralyzed as it doesn't cure that condition.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Lightning Launcher Attack rolls


(1d20+8)[*16*] damage (1d6)[*6*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*2*]
(1d20+8)[*14*] damage (1d6)[*3*]+18, if crit (1d6)[*2*]

If one hits  (1d6)[*3*], if crit (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## J-H

-10' speed if you start your turn with the mob around you, not that it matters.
Ghoul AOO claw (1d20+4)[*11*], (2d4+4)[*12*]

----------


## J-H

Unfortunately the ghast is immune to B/P/S from non-magical weapons. The radiant damage still goes through, though.

----------


## Breitheamh

Before I take my turn, DM, I need to know: does spending charges to cast a spell from a Staff of Power count as a leveled spell that eliminates all but Cantrips for a bonus Action?  My real life DM recently ruled that it doesn't, since they consider it activating an item rather than casting a spell for these purposes.

So I figured I'd ask, since it might open up some opportunities for my turn here.

----------


## J-H

In my view it's still casting a leveled spell, so you'd be limited to a cantrip for your BA spellcasting.

----------


## J-H

Just waiting on Ali to stay Alive

----------


## Breitheamh

Oh crap!  So sorry guys!  I had a whole plan to post and then totally forgot to actually do it.  :Small Red Face: 

Wild magic table roll using controlled chaos
(1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*96*]


Oh, YES!!  I will be taking that *2* thank you VERY much!   :Small Cool:  :Small Amused:

----------


## Pyrophilios

Very neat use of the Scatter spell  :Small Big Grin: 

Let's just hope we aren't dragged in again next round...

----------


## Breitheamh

Its a very useful spell. Ideally Id be able to teleport allies out and enemies into a specific formation so that the next in initiative could punish them with a well-placed fireball or lightning bolt or whatever, but it kinda felt like we were getting hammered down there and we just needed a reset.

Im not TOO worried about getting dragged back in at the moment. Weve got the people with high Athletics and Acrobatics on the outside and I just recharged Tides of Chaos with the wild magic roll, so I can get advantage to resist if I need to. Abi should be out of reach for them at the moment.  Fingered crossed though.

----------


## J-H

Saves vs Banish
(1d20-2)[*2*]
(1d20-2)[*4*]

----------


## J-H

Ok, I think Abi may have gotten paralyzed by the OA from the Doresite Ghast.  She was at depth 15, it was at depth 10', so adjacent via corner both vertically (z axis on the map) and on the xy grid of the map.

If she is paralyzed, then the two ghouls she Banished are un-banished (but no longer grappling) and they do get a turn.

Waiting until someone else looks at this and confirms...
*Edit: Also with everyone being underwater with a 10' vision range, I don't see how Ali would be able to see Damian, so I believe Damian should still be underwater.  This won't change the mob's behavior, though, as they aren't very smart.*

----------


## Amnestic

I guess it was my misunderstanding - I thought she wasn't being threatened so she would be moving around him to continue not being threatened, hence the 'avoiding OA' put in my movement. If she was in the threatened area she would've just gone straight up vertically, since if he was 10ft below, then getting to the vertical edge of his threatened area should still have gotten her to air, or near enough. She wouldn't be risking another paralysis that's for sure, with the way her dice have been. 

Speaking of can I get some clarification on the map, my understanding was that the water level was significantly below the walkways since they've got staircases leading up to them but that seems to not be the case?

----------


## J-H

The top of the water is within 1' of the level of the balcony floor.  The underside of the balcony floor is underwater.

If we change it so Abi just moved 10' straight up, then there's no OA, no paralysis, and no changes needed to the existing map.  I'm fine with that.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Ok, I think Abi may have gotten paralyzed by the OA from the Doresite Ghast.  She was at depth 15, it was at depth 10', so adjacent via corner both vertically (z axis on the map) and on the xy grid of the map.
> 
> If she is paralyzed, then the two ghouls she Banished are un-banished (but no longer grappling) and they do get a turn.
> 
> Waiting until someone else looks at this and confirms...
> *Edit: Also with everyone being underwater with a 10' vision range, I don't see how Ali would be able to see Damian, so I believe Damian should still be underwater.  This won't change the mob's behavior, though, as they aren't very smart.*


I have darkvision... what's stopping me from seeing farther underwater?

----------


## J-H

The amount of sediment, mud, murk, etc.

----------


## Breitheamh

Gotcha.  Okay.  In that case can I adjust to have chosen a different creature for the 5th target?  Unfortunately, it would require completely redoing the last few actions, but if I can't see Damian, I would have attempted to teleport the only enemy I can see, which would be the Lacedon Doresite Ghast as far away from us as I can see.  If I can see out of the water, then I might be able to put it on the opposite "shore."

----------


## J-H

Technically you shouldn't be able to see the balcony top from underwater (only the underside if that), so the placement you did already probably wouldn't have worked.  I'd rather leave it as is so we can keep going.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Technically you shouldn't be able to see the balcony top from underwater (only the underside if that), so the placement you did already probably wouldn't have worked.  I'd rather leave it as is so we can keep going.


Fair enough.  Sorry about that.

----------


## Breitheamh

Wild Magic roll at the start of my turn:
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*14*]

Oof, that's a rough one.  I think I'll take the 14, so everyone within 10 ft of me, both enemies and allies, will need to make a DC 20 Wisdom save v. Confusion.  Fortunately, on our side we get Thoradin's aura.

----------


## Breitheamh

Wisdom save v Confusion with advantage using Tides of Chaos:
(1d20+9)[*13*]
(1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Breitheamh

Sorry about the numerous posts right after each other, but can't roll in edits.

Anyway, I'll need to roll on the Wild Magic Table again after using Tides of Chaos and then casting a leveled spell.

(1d100)[*62*]
(1d100)[*100*]

Sweet!  I'll take that 100 and regain all my sorcery points!

----------


## Amnestic

Abi save vs. Confusion (1d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Does Confusion even take effect if you don't concentrate on it?

Though just in case:

(1d20+8)[*22*] +6 if necessary through Flash of Genius

----------


## Breitheamh

> Does Confusion even take effect if you don't concentrate on it?
> 
> Though just in case:
> 
> [roll0] +6 if necessary through Flash of Genius


From the section regarding the Wild Magic Table:

If that effect is a spell, it is too wild to be affected by your Metamagic, and if it normally requires concentration, it doesn't require concentration in this case; the spell lasts for its full duration.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Save vs Confusion: (1d20+9)[*12*]

Thank you guys for botting Thoradin while I was away. This sure is a doozy of an encounter; paralysis while underwater  :Small Eek: ! But you guys made it out of the murk, so far  :Small Amused: .

----------


## Xav

Np, welcome back!

----------


## J-H

The mob of ghouls is a group of individuals, so it's not a valid target for spells that only affect a single individual, such as Vortex Warp.

----------


## Breitheamh

> The mob of ghouls is a group of individuals, so it's not a valid target for spells that only affect a single individual, such as Vortex Warp.


Gotcha, okay then I would target the ghast instead I guess, with both spells.

----------


## J-H

_Hmmm who are we waiting on...  I'll check IC to see who needs a reminder.  1, 2, 3, 4, 5... oh, it's me._

Saves vs Synaptic Static
LDor (1d20+2)[*6*]
Mob (1d20-2)[*2*] and vulnerable to AOE

----------


## J-H

Ok, here's a mess.  All enemies were dead after Abi and Thoradin's turn.  I assume that you probably don't want to use spell slots or resources on non-existent foes, so please post (here?) what you'd do instead.
There are still two Banished ghouls underwater.  

Just 1 round for Ali, Arm, and Dam, as there's still another foe around that should have entered the scene last round, but didn't.

----------


## Amnestic

> Ok, here's a mess.  All enemies were dead after Abi and Thoradin's turn.


Ah, the perils of play by post. :D

----------


## Pyrophilios

So there is no visible enemy here at the moment, right?

I guess I'll give myself guideance for the next grapple attempt.

----------


## J-H

Correct, no visible enemies at this time

----------


## Breitheamh

> Ok, here's a mess.  All enemies were dead after Abi and Thoradin's turn.  I assume that you probably don't want to use spell slots or resources on non-existent foes, so please post (here?) what you'd do instead.
> There are still two Banished ghouls underwater.  
> 
> Just 1 round for Ali, Arm, and Dam, as there's still another foe around that should have entered the scene last round, but didn't.


Obviously we can't attack the banished ghouls, but do we see the mob on the other side of the water?  In D32 and C32?

Edit: Ninja'ed

Fortunately for me the choice is pretty easy: with no enemies to attack I would have let the other Wild Magic option go off, turning myself into a potted plant for a round instead of casting Confusion on us.

Should I roll Wild Magic again for the start of my next turn?  Or should I just keep the roll I made after casting Vortex Warp?

----------


## J-H

If you don't have a choice to not roll, then let's keep the existing roll.

----------


## Xav

Ah, what a waste of a wonderful crit...
Well, I'll hide and try to seek/hear/search for closest threat.

----------


## Breitheamh

Should we edit our IC posts to reflect the changes to our actions?

----------


## J-H

Nope, I just need to make the next post.  Had a bad reaction to a bee sting and too drowsy from benadryl.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Damn, feel better! Benadryl always knocks me out.

----------


## Pyrophilios

My roll command for the athletics check didn't work, so here the second try

(1d20+5)[*24*]+(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Rolling Con Save here so I can post IC: (1d20+7)[*18*] vs DC 15

----------


## Pyrophilios

Oh right, forgot the Con save

(1d20+11)[*24*] +4 from paladin aura

----------


## Amnestic

Abi save, disadv: (1d20+3)[*16*](1d20+3)[*5*]

Not in range of Thoradin, so no +4 for her this time.

Wouldn'ta mattered. It's fine though, since he's prone she'd have had disadvantage on EB blasts anyway.

----------


## Breitheamh

Alright, so Wild Magic roll at the start of my turn is the one that I just rolled a few posts ago.

Save against stench:
(1d20+14)[*31*]

Chaos Bolt spell attack roll against the new Lacedon Doresite Ghast using Tides of Chaos to give myself advantage:
(1d20+14)[*29*]
(1d20+14)[*20*]

Wild Magic roll after using a leveled spell to gain back Tides of Chaos:
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*69*]

Aaaaand everybody is invisible until they attack or cast a spell, which could be extremely useful depending on when exactly in the order I come.

----------


## J-H

I just noticed that Armariel's been doing +10 damage from Sharpshooter.  Looking back at the Recruiting thread, I had included my houseruled change to the SS feat:
17) Sharpshooter and GWM give a flat always-on +2 damage bonus to the respective weapon types. No -5/+10

----------


## Pyrophilios

Oh, good to know - that will significantly reduce my damage output (but also improve my accuracy a lot)

----------


## Amnestic

We've got another ~7 rounds before Banish drops.

We don't really want them to drag us back into the water, so all group up in one room with someone beefy in the doorway to keep them out, let them come to us and blast them with ranged attacks? Armariel might be the best choice for 'chokepoint' guard - high AC, immune to paralysis and less injured than Thoradin.

Other option I could think of us drop go to the south end of the walkways, they'd have to Dash to reach us, giving us 2 of attacks (one set readied for when they're visible, one on our actual turns) before they get to make any. 

Personal vote is for option a) but either will likely work now that we're not drowning and paralyzed and oh dear oh my.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yeah, let's do this, but use the 7 rounds to heal up a bit. Thoradin should have some lay on hands to spend. Also, we are currently all invisible. One of you behind me could give me advantage on Athletics with the help action, so I'm less likely to go down from the undead.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Yeah, by my calculation Thoradin took another 68 damage during this fight  :Small Eek: .

I'm going back now to see how much Lay on Hands remains as well as what spell slots were used for Smites. I expect to use the Lay on Hands on myself but I can cast Aid as well if others need healing.

But want to say again well done to everyone. I caught glimpses here and there while I was away and told my partner "Uh... the party is currently underwater, paralyzed, and surrounded by ghouls..."

Nice encounter J-H!

----------


## Xav

Btw, if we are all invisible, we don't see each other as well. As for ghouls - readying attacks from distance?

Yep, good encounter, but not finished yet.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Alright, looks like Thoradin used:

Less Restoration (2nd level spell slot)1st level Spell Slot for Divine Smite (x2)30 healing pts from Lay on Hands

So Thoradin will use an additional 30 healing pts from Lay on Hands on himself, bringing him up to 71/130. That leaves me 10 points to use to bring anyone up from 0 in combat if need be.

I can also cast Aid as a third level spell for 10hps to 3 people. Do you guys think that would be useful?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Keep the aid in reserve - it's much more useful to bring people back on their feet from 0. 

I'm keeping my cure wounds also in reserve for that occasion

----------


## Breitheamh

If Banishment goes for 7 more rounds, I've got 7 Wild Magic rolls while we wait, and 1 more after Banishment ends.

I'm going to go ahead and roll those 7 here:

(1d100)[*55*]
(1d100)[*32*]
To the Astral Plane and back

(1d100)[*78*]
(1d100)[*23*]
Skin turns blue again

(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*4*]
Can now see invisibility for another minute

(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*14*]
Refresh see invisibility time

(1d100)[*68*]
(1d100)[*47*]
A unicorn might be helpful for a minute

(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*94*]
I would LOVE a spot of healing thank you very much!

(1d100)[*79*]
(1d100)[*4*]
Ill take a little bit longer of seeing invisible creatures please!

I'll roll the next one after the ghouls come back.  Sorry about the extra Unicorn, J-H!  I'm wondering if anyone could get it to heal one of us while we wait, or if they might attack the ghouls on sight.  Or maybe it will just panic and freak out and become a hindrance.  Feels like a high-risk, high-reward play here

----------


## J-H

Random unicorn!  Cool.

The Random Unicorn will use its Healing Touch on any Good-aligned creatures who ask it for help.

Healing Touch (3/Day): The Unicorn touches another creature with its horn. The target magically regains 2d8+2 Hit Points. In addition, the touch removes all Diseases and neutralizes all Poisons afflicting the target.

The healing would include removing the ghoul bite curse on Abi.

----------


## Breitheamh

I don't think Unicorns speak common, but Alive is pretty sure they should be able to understand a Northern UK or Scottish accent, so we'll see if it works.

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## J-H

Someone may have Sylvan.  If not, they do have Detect Good and Evil and can tell when someone is injured and asking for help from appearances, signs and gestures, etc.

----------


## J-H

Anyone have any other actions to declare pre Banishment ending?  Movements/repositioning?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Staying in close proximity to Thoradin's aura seems to be the best policy in regard to stench, poison and disease. So we probably want to keep the entrance as a chokepoint for our side.

----------


## Amnestic

> Staying in close proximity to Thoradin's aura seems to be the best policy in regard to stench, poison and disease. So we probably want to keep the entrance as a chokepoint for our side.


Yeah, positioning wise Abi'll be near Thoradin but on the far side of the banished/chokepoint, but she's otherwise good to go for banishment expiring.

----------


## J-H

What's everyone doing in terms of readied attacks to blast them when they pop up?

----------


## Amnestic

Abi can't actually ready an attack since readying a spellcast breaks her banishment, so they'll pop out on her turn - she'll be casting EB(+repelling blast, 10ft per hit) on that turn, but it means she'll probably end up with one 'fewer' attack than everyone else.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'll ready my standard attacks + Tiny Servants.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ready an action to attack once the ghouls are visible and in view. I'll stand where Pyro recommended, which I believe was behind him in the chamber.

----------


## Breitheamh

I have one more round of Wild Magic to roll after the ghouls are slain

(1d100)[*72*]
(1d100)[*79*]

That would have been nice earlier!  I'll take the damage resistance for a minute, just in case.

And over the next 8 more rounds I will heal another 40 hp.

I'll roll for hit dice in the IC thread

----------


## J-H

What specifically are you doing/checking out with that investigation roll?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Drag marks or other signs of the altar being moved through the chamber (like fresh dings on doorframes as happens when unconcerned people help you move heavy, awkward things)

----------


## J-H

The room is flooded to a depth of about 15', so you'd be swimming around underwater looking for this.  Are you just checking the straight line that it would have followed from one end to the other?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Well, yeah, I'd start at the outlet where the ghouls dived through, looking for clues. After that, I'd check the doors above the water line. After that I'd go back into the water and check out the sides of the underwater chamber.

----------


## J-H

Ok, so you're exploring the whole chamber then.  Is anyone joining him in doing so?

----------


## Xav

Yep, I added post.

----------


## J-H

Is everyone clustered by that one remaining door on the balcony?

Thoradin going in first?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Jepp, Amariel is either first or as in this case second.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I was just moving the scene along but anyone is free to change things up as needed. I assume that Armariel and Thoradin are generally in front, with Armariel mostly so given he is tankier.

I couldn't quite tell which door Armariel was spiking so I assumed it was the other door Thoradin was not standing near.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Excuse the double post but I am heading out tonight for a wedding this weekend. However I'll have my laptop so can post likely in the evenings. I'll be back Sunday and back to normal that night.

In the interim, with no traps, Thoradin is happy to walk in unless anyone has any objections.

----------


## Amnestic

> Is everyone clustered by that one remaining door on the balcony?


Abi's keeping a moderate distance, outside of fireball range, but she's nearby. Her sacrificial bodies pets are sticking to the frontliners though.

----------


## Breitheamh

Yeah, I would say standing back with some distance from the others so that we're not all in range of an AoE.

----------


## J-H

Init rolls, post in a bit

Abi (1d20+4)[*21*]
Tagar (1d20+3)[*9*]
Arm (1d20+5)[*15*]
Ali (1d20+2)[*13*]
Dam (1d20+6)[*12*]
Thor (1d20-1)[*11*]


*Spoiler: bad guys*
Show


W (1d20+3)[*11*]
MG (1d20+2)[*5*]
Grg (1d20+2)[*21*]
Do (1d20+3)[*13*]
Pr (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## J-H

Returned to death?
Re-deadified?
Killed?
Slain?
Returned to "inanimate corpse" status?
De-animated?

I run out of good ways to describe killing corporeal undead when they don't just turn to dust or collapse into a pile of bones.

Waiting on Damian.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Annihilated
Decimated
Destroyed
Perforated
Ended
Incinerated
Ashed
Pasted
Sludged
Discorporated
Revoked unliving priviledges
Curbstomped
Broken
Vaporized

Would be my suggestions  :Small Wink:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ok, I guess I did that wrong for the damage rolls. Rolling here in OOC for damage:

Damage 1
(1d8+8)[*16*]
*Improved Divine Smite* - (d8)[*3*]

Damage 2
(1d8+8)[*14*]
*Improved Divine Smite* - (d8)[*3*]

+14 Smite damage (roll IC)

----------


## J-H

Bite vs paralyzed summoned fey is now auto crit so (2d6+4)[*15*] extra damage

----------


## Amnestic

Tagar's gone (RIP) but he did take two hits that could've gone elsewhere, so I'd say he was worth the 10gp summoning cost :P 'tis a familiar's lot in life to be sacrificed for their master's party members.

Fey's on 2hp and paralyzed, but if she eats another attack that works out just fine in the meantime. She's got 17AC instead of 15 (12+spell level) but it wouldn't have made a difference here.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Just to be clear: 

W, P1 and P2 are within the 30ft cube of Hypnotic Pattern - attacking them will break the spell. 

My intent is for us to finish off the ghouls at our location before we have to deal with the spellcasters.

----------


## J-H

Unfortunately, Hypnotic Pattern charms its targets, and even lowly CR1 ghouls are immune to the Charmed condition.

Fun fact:  Elves are immune to the base Ghoul paralysis, but not to Ghast paralysis.  Odd. I had missed this, and made elves immune to all of the paralysis claws for all levels of ghoul/ghast.

----------


## Pyrophilios

How did the ghoul get me at Z83?

Can they jump that far?

Also: The dice here really hate Armariel not being grappled.

----------


## J-H

Ah, I had Z75 for some reason instead of Z83, sorry.  I will have to fix that once we have his new destination.

The Broom of Flying's speed is only 30'/rd if the load on it is over 200 lbs.  Armariel is in full plate armor (50lbs-ish) and his sheet shows a weight of 75 kgs (>150 lbs) so he's at that lower speed.  Starting at AH75 I don't see how he can make it to Z83.

----------


## Breitheamh

From my position, can I see the D1 ghast coming up the stairs, or is the staircase walled off?

----------


## J-H

You can see it and hear it.  There's an ornately carved banister in the way, but it's only maybe 3-3.5' high (however tall dwarves carve their banisters)  and not an obstacle to vision or attacks.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Ah, I had Z75 for some reason instead of Z83, sorry.  I will have to fix that once we have his new destination.
> 
> The Broom of Flying's speed is only 30'/rd if the load on it is over 200 lbs.  Armariel is in full plate armor (50lbs-ish) and his sheet shows a weight of 75 kgs (>150 lbs) so he's at that lower speed.  Starting at AH75 I don't see how he can make it to Z83.


Damn, once again my lack of imperial measurement knowledge is my undoing.

In that case I wasn't able to fly out of range, so yes, Armariel is grappled in AF79

----------


## J-H

The ghast was on the left balcony, so AF79 is waaay too far for it to jump.

Every player I have who uses a broom has a character >200 lbs once you account for armor and gear.  You'd have to be running a Small character or a skinny wizard/monk to not.

----------


## J-H

Since Armariel is out of grapple range, I'm going to have Ghast 2 just jump across to the same balcony that Thoradin and Greater Ghoul 2 are on.  It doesn't have enough movement left to attack afterwards.  Armariel is in AF79 and Ghast 2 is in AB76.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> You can see it and hear it.  There's an ornately carved banister in the way, but it's only maybe 3-3.5' high (however tall dwarves carve their banisters)  and not an obstacle to vision or attacks.


Thoradin huffs, *Dwarves are sure of foot and have no need for banisters!*



> Since Armariel is out of grapple range, I'm going to have Ghast 2 just jump across to the same balcony that Thoradin and Greater Ghoul 2 are on.


*Blasted elf always running from danger!*

----------


## J-H

Waiting for posts for Alive and Damian still.

----------


## J-H

I don't use flanking for advantage, so I don't believe Damian has advantage on that attack roll.

----------


## J-H

Ah, happy fun time starts now.

Doresite Int save vs mind sliver (1d20+2)[*20*]
Con save vs baleful teleport (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Breitheamh

> Ah, happy fun time starts now.
> 
> Doresite Int save vs mind sliver [roll0]
> Con save vs baleful teleport [roll1]


Wow! Lucky roll on the first one!  Was not expecting it to succeed on that.

----------


## Amnestic

Clarification ask while I roll concentration on my fey: Guessing the warlord guy is undead? Just wanna make sure since I gotta go chase down a living creature.

(1d20+3)[*18*] vs DC10

----------


## Pyrophilios

Looks like I have to hit on Thoradin - luckily I don't have a melee weapon out, so it's max 6 damage w/ no chance of critical damage

Attack: 
(1d20+9)[*28*]

And there it is - Armariel takes a bite out of Thoradin

----------


## J-H

> Clarification ask while I roll concentration on my fey: Guessing the warlord guy is undead? Just wanna make sure since I gotta go chase down a living creature.


Yes, it's definitely undead. The fey had its last two hit points wiped out by a Doresite chomping it.  I subbed in  Athletics checks for claw attacks ("attacks" against the door) but didn't think it made sense for them to try to headbutt the door open, so one of them chomped the fey's last 2 hp away on their turn.  I just rolled to hit.




> Looks like I have to hit on Thoradin - luckily I don't have a melee weapon out, so it's max 6 damage w/ no chance of critical damage
> 
> Attack: 
> (2d6)[*7*]
> 
> And there it is - Armariel takes a bite out of Thoradin


Armariel is at altitude 25' and only has a move speed of 30' on the broom, so half move doesn't really get him to Thoradin (20' down) unless you're deliberately dropping off the broom.
It would make sense for a compulsion like this, but then you're also taking (2d6)[*7*] fall damage.

It's one of those grey areas where falling is movement, but it's not movement for some interpretations of the rules.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Well, I'd prefer not to get more damage, on the other hand I get to bite Thoradin...
Wouldn't it make sense to move the 15 ft down and just drop on top of the ghoul to get to Thoradin? (I'm after all dealing with a rival that's after my food) 

I.e I'll take the damage if I get to drop on the ghoul  :Small Cool:

----------


## Amnestic

> Yes, it's definitely undead. The fey had its last two hit points wiped out by a Doresite chomping it.  I subbed in  Athletics checks for claw attacks ("attacks" against the door) but didn't think it made sense for them to try to headbutt the door open, so one of them chomped the fey's last 2 hp away on their turn.  I just rolled to hit.


Ah, that's fine. Might even make the decision making easier if I'm not maintaining the fey spell.

----------


## J-H

> Well, I'd prefer not to get more damage, on the other hand I get to bite Thoradin...
> Wouldn't it make sense to move the 15 ft down and just drop on top of the ghoul to get to Thoradin? (I'm after all dealing with a rival that's after my food) 
> 
> I.e I'll take the damage if I get to drop on the ghoul


Ghoul Dex save (1d20+2)[*4*] Sure, you split the damage, 3 each.

----------


## J-H

You're attacking with your normal melee attack.  Damian is carrying a sword, so he should be attacking with that.
And sneak attack may apply if he has advantage on the attack roll.

----------


## Xav

Well, after re-reading prone effect I consider, that Damian would crawl (without standing, because reaction is to "move up to half of your speed") to Thoradin (20 movement, 10 due to difficult terrain, but more than enough), and strike him with rapier with disadvantage. Still, Thoradin is also prone - and it means advantage to attack him from 5'. So, we can use my roll, just add +12 instead of +4 for a total of 29. Damage roll added, as well as another attack roll, if disadvantage is still actual for Damian's strike.

(1d6+7)[*13*] - rapier damage
(1d20+12)[*13*] - possible disadvantage

----------


## Breitheamh

I'm going to use Tides of Chaos to get advantage on my Charisma save (1d20+13)[*32*]

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Let's see, time to catch up on the combat... hmm... Thoradin has to make a save vs Necrotic damage, ok. Greater Ghoul attacks Thoradin but misses, nice. Another one tries to yank him off the balcony but fails, ok good. A Ghast leaps to the balcony, ok it's getting a little crowded up here. Damian joins them on the balcony and the balcony falls apart and they all tumble to the floor? Damn. Take 2 falling damage, fall prone. Save vs Aura, take 8 more necrotic damage. Armariel _Mike Tysons_ Thoradin for 6 damage? Wtf!? Damian stabs him with a rapier for 13 damage? Sonuva...

This poor dwarf can't catch a break!

Ok Con save vs Blood Flows Faster --> (1d20+7)[*23*]

EDIT - Ok, so total damage taken so far is:

17 Blood Flows Faster
2 Falling
8 Aura of Hunger
6 Armariel *shakes fist*
13 Damian *shakes other fist*

46 damage

----------


## J-H

I really like the Mike Tyson approach.  Ali's very meta commentary is in line with the character despite being 4th wall breaking as well :)

I forgot advantage for the ghoul mobs against targets within the mob's space.
(1d20+4)[*17*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*17*]

(1d20+4)[*9*]
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*15*]

Con saves if needed
(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*5*]

*Edit:  No difference.*

I was going to say that I forgot to factor in Thoradin's +Cha to save bonus for Armariel and Damian, but each of you rolled a 2 on the d20 so it really would not have helped.

----------


## Amnestic

Lowrolling that damage pretty hard but unless he's got a +11 consave he's blinded at least.

----------


## J-H

Nice sunbeam!
Thoradin is certainly taking a beating.  Let's hope he avoids a grim fate.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright, you made me pull out the cheese stick 

My spell storing item has 12 charges, the tiny constructs have used 3 of them.

----------


## J-H

Armariel does not have line of sight/line of effect to the Warlord.  It's upstairs behind a wall.
Activating a magic item still takes time (it's an action for the TS), and 3 should not be able to use the item at the same time any more than 3 characters could hold a Wand of Magic Missiles and all cast from it at once.

----------


## Breitheamh

> I really like the Mike Tyson approach.  Ali's very meta commentary is in line with the character despite being 4th wall breaking as well :)
> 
> I forgot advantage for the ghoul mobs against targets within the mob's space.
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> 
> [roll4]
> ...


Indeed! Going for the so aware of the truth it rolls back around into mental instability vibe.

Also, before I use Bend Luck to try to prevent Thoradin being paralyzed I need to make sure hes in my line of sight.

----------


## J-H

He is in main sanctum on the ground floor, while you're a few steps down the stairs from the balcony in the anteroom.  No line of sight.

----------


## Breitheamh

Dang. Sorry Thoradin. Nothing I can do about this. Hang in there pal.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> Thoradin is certainly taking a beating.  Let's hope he avoids a grim fate.


I suppose I set myself up for this pun...  :Small Tongue:  :Small Big Grin: 

Ok so... one of the reasons I had moved around the greater ghoul was to avoid getting swarmed since it's difficult terrain, I thought it'd buy me a round where the ghouls might not reach me. But I see now I targeted wrong and Thoradin was kept in the same square, which is a-ok.

But allies, any thoughts on what I should do? I thought about casting Haste last turn to pump my AC a little and get me an extra attack, or I could cast it on someone else if you think that works better. I'm not used to spells so if someone thinks I could be doing something different let me know.

I have to make some Concentration checks for Hunter's Mark, which I thought I could get some mileage out of instead of burning spell slots for Divine Smite. Let me check how many times I took damage -->  3 it looks like. Never mind, Paralyzed imposes Incapacitated, which cancels Concentration, so good buy Hunter's Mark. Haste last turn would have been worst case scenario this turn since he got crit.

Ok, not sure when paralysis wears off but I'm thinking next time he can act Thoradin can Misty Step away and attack the priests to try and disrupt their casting. But let me know your thoughts. Thoradin is currently at ~36hp I believe.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Armariel does not have line of sight/line of effect to the Warlord.  It's upstairs behind a wall.
> Activating a magic item still takes time (it's an action for the TS), and 3 should not be able to use the item at the same time any more than 3 characters could hold a Wand of Magic Missiles and all cast from it at once.


Alright, that means I have to redo my action - somehow I thought he misty stepped up there, not dimension door. 
The logistics of the staff still work though - they aren't using the staff simultaneously, but each with their set of actions/object interactions - it's merely the convenience of pbp, otherwise I'd have to add their individual ini-rolls to the conflict. 

Still, without the warlord around, I'll use my round a bit more passive.

----------


## Breitheamh

I'm unable to see the map for some reason...

----------


## J-H

I re-copied the embed code over it.  Not sure what I messed up, but it looks like it's working now.

----------


## Breitheamh

Yep!  That's working now.

----------


## Breitheamh

Con save v. Ghast aura: (1d20+10)[*18*]

Having cast Shield to block the first attack, roll Wild Magic

(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*64*]

Neither of those are awesome options, but I think Fog Cloud is more manageable at the moment.  They all have bite attacks that do piercing damage, and only a couple of us are regularly using piercing damage, so I think that would be worse.

Also, given the order of events now, I think that the Ghast's second and third attacks against me would be straight rolls rather than at disadvantage, since the Fog Cloud is indiscriminate in it's obscurity.

----------


## Xav

(1d20+9)[*23*] - Con save vs Doresite Ghast aura (15)
(1d20+9)[*24*] - Con save vs regular Ghast aura (10)

Oh, it's so tempting to throw Fireball to the center of this mess... But I guess, Thoradin won't be very happy, especially after I managed to hit him with rapier.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The Shield Master feat is so important if you have fireball happy friends  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## J-H

> Also, given the order of events now, I think that the Ghast's second and third attacks against me would be straight rolls rather than at disadvantage, since the Fog Cloud is indiscriminate in it's obscurity.


I believe both hit, then of course your Shocking Grasp does.
Wild Magic has been quite useful!  What's the duration on Fog Cloud?

----------


## Breitheamh

> I believe both hit, then of course your Shocking Grasp does.
> Wild Magic has been quite useful!  What's the duration on Fog Cloud?


One hour. And it doesnt take my concentration, so unless someone uses a Gust of Wind or something, thats there for the duration of this fight for sure.

----------


## Breitheamh

I could be wrong, but since Ali is currently in the ethereal plane thanks to Blink, I dont think they can be affected by that aura at the moment

----------


## J-H

You can see and hear the other plane...
"You can only affect and be affected by other Creatures on the Ethereal Plane."
That's pretty cut and dried, yep.  I'll move you back on my map, and no damage.

----------


## Amnestic

Synaptic static doing some work on that guy's attack rolls, especially since it's not a concentration debuff!

(2d6)[*9*] Abi aura damage

This is the first time it's come up so I should probably ask: is Abi providing concentration on Sunbeam or is her patron? Opinions differ.

Relevant wording:



> At 14th level, you entreat your patron to grant you a small wish. As an action, you can speak your desire to your Genie's Vessel, *requesting the effect of one spell* that is 6th level or lower and has a casting time of 1 action. The spell can be from any class's spell list, and you don't need to meet the requirements in that spell, including costly components: the spell simply takes effect as part of this action.
> 
> Once you use this feature, you can't use it again until you finish 1d4 long rests.


Some compare it to cleric's divine intervention (because it also mentions the 'effect' of a spell) and typically that doesn't require a cleric's concentration, because the god is providing the effect for you (as the patron would be in this case).

I don't really mind either way as I see both sides of the reasoning for yes/no, just need to know if I could cast another concentration spell/need to roll concentration saves for Sunbeam.

----------


## J-H

If the Genie is the caster and is operating the spell, the then genie would cover concentration, but the spell would be out of your control.  That would prevent you from controlling an illusion, firing more lines of radiance, etc.

So I'm going with you need to Concentrate on it to maintain and control the ongoing spell effect.

----------


## Amnestic

Very reasonable!

Abi concentration save: (1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Amnestic

Nat 1, of course. That's really the ideal though, I'd take a 1 over a 2.

Halfling luck don't fail me now...

(1d20+3)[*22*]

The pure POWER in this tiny package.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Wow, great reroll Amnestic!

Ok, Thoradin is going for the priests to see if he can disrupt them buffing the ghouls.

----------


## Breitheamh

Just wondering, was I not able to get to AD69 because of being unable to see? Did that end up cutting my speed in half?

And if thats the case, will I be able to see out of the fog cloud from where I am, right on the edge of it?

----------


## J-H

> Just wondering, was I not able to get to AD69 because of being unable to see? Did that end up cutting my speed in half?
> 
> And if thats the case, will I be able to see out of the fog cloud from where I am, right on the edge of it?


You got to AD69, then rolled a 3 on the Cha save (took damage) and moved half your speed back towards Abi.

The only vision Ali has out of the fog cloud currently would be northwest back towards the entrance.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Save vs Blood Flows Faster

[Roll]1d20+11[/roll]

----------


## Pyrophilios

(1d20+11)[*27*]

Second try

----------


## Breitheamh

> You got to AD69, then rolled a 3 on the Cha save (took damage) and moved half your speed back towards Abi.
> 
> The only vision Ali has out of the fog cloud currently would be northwest back towards the entrance.


But I thought I wasnt affected by the aura because of Blink

----------


## J-H

Oh shoot, you're right.  THAT's why my two maps didn't match last night!

----------


## Breitheamh

That would do it! lol

Thank you for that  :Small Smile:

----------


## Breitheamh

So, I really do hate to be that guy, but Ali is still on the ethereal plane at the moment thanks to Blink, so unless the ghoul can see and affect the ethereal somehow, it cant see or attack me

Im sorry, I know theres a lot youre already keeping track of.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Yeah, I also hate to be that guy but Thoradin is favored by Moradin and I'm pretty sure the god of dwarves wouldn't let his champion keep getting hit in combat so... probably more of these attack rolls should be missing??  :Small Confused:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## J-H

> So, I really do hate to be that guy, but Ali is still on the ethereal plane at the moment thanks to Blink, so unless the ghoul can see and affect the ethereal somehow, it cant see or attack me
> 
> Im sorry, I know theres a lot youre already keeping track of.


Yeah, I caught it during the edit pass and changed the map and description.  The ghoul went the other way instead.

----------


## Breitheamh

> Yeah, I also hate to be that guy but Thoradin is favored by Moradin and I'm pretty sure the god of dwarves wouldn't let his champion keep getting hit in combat so... probably more of these attack rolls should be missing??


Quite literally lol :Small Big Grin: 




> Yeah, I caught it during the edit pass and changed the map and description.  The ghoul went the other way instead.


Aha! Then I guess I was ninjaed by my own impatience! Sorry

----------


## Xav

(1d20+5)[*9*] - Con save vs Blood Flows Faster
Con save from D1 Foul stench not needed - already saved.




> Bite (1d20+10)[20] for (2d6+6)[16] piercing + (2d6)[8] necrotic, heal half the total damage done. Hits if Damian does not use Shield


 - I'd use, but why does it hit? It's 20 vs 24 AC, or am I wrong?

----------


## J-H

Your character sheet shows 19 AC.

----------


## Xav

> Your character sheet shows 19 AC.


19 is without Bladesinging, current AC is shown in short character description:



> Elf Arcane Trickster Bladesinger
> AC: 24 HP: 24/126
> PP: 22 PIv: 25 PIs: 17
> Conditions: Bladesinging
> Concentrating: --

----------


## Breitheamh

Okay, I have a plan that I think could be extremely effective.  How high is the ceiling above the balcony?  The reason I ask is because I need to know if I need to put roofs on all of my force walls, or just some of them.

----------


## Amnestic

Another minor map quibble - Abi should be one square north, AA71, not AA72. Might not impact anything but just in case it does...

----------


## J-H

My map updated.




> Okay, I have a plan that I think could be extremely effective.  How high is the ceiling above the balcony?  The reason I ask is because I need to know if I need to put roofs on all of my force walls, or just some of them.


30' total ceiling height
Balcony is 15' above the ground, so 15' for the balcony to ceiling distance

----------


## Breitheamh

Okay, I'd like to explain where I'm putting this in the OOC for now, both for my own clarity and hopefully for yours.

I'm going to cast Wall of Force and place the 10 force panels as such:

Start at the intersection of AD and AE 74 and 75.  Place vertical panels from there going north, then east, then north, then north, then east.  This should cut across the balcony, then follow the stair banister, then cut across the stair landing, and end at the intersection of AH and AI 68 and 69.

I will then place horizontal (or slanted as needed) panels at the top of each of those panels stretching to the opposite wall of the stair case.  This should make a roof 10 feet off the ground covering AG and AH 69 through 74, as well as AE and AF 73 and 74.

Finally, place the last panel vertically stretching from the intersection of AF and AG 74 and 75 across to AH and AI 74 and 75.

Each of the panels is contiguous in this configuration.

Does that make sense?

----------


## J-H

So, basically you're making a box to contain all of the fogged areas on the stairs/balcony, with the exception of 2 squares by the door to the collapsed sanctuary balcony, 1 square where it curves out on the balcony, and 2 squares on the landing.

The target is points you choose within range, so apparently you don't need vision, so it appears viable.

----------


## Breitheamh

> So, basically you're making a box to contain all of the fogged areas on the stairs/balcony, with the exception of 2 squares by the door to the collapsed sanctuary balcony, 1 square where it curves out on the balcony, and 2 squares on the landing.
> 
> The target is points you choose within range, so apparently you don't need vision, so it appears viable.


Exactly, yep.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

How tall is the altar?

----------


## J-H

It's around 4-5' tall and full of opaque black liquid.  If you're thinking of jumping onto the rim, it's going to generate a "Are you sure you want to do that?" from me.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I for sure was thinking that but didn't realize it's a bowl lol.

I do need to get out of dodge though so I'm thinking Shove the priest in front of me, move forward 30ft to get out of this undead kill zone, then Misty Step up to the still intact balcony. Fro there I can throw my hammer.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I previewed my post like an idiot so the Athletics check didn't go through.

Rolling it here:

Athletics to Shove P2 - (1d20+10)[*21*]

----------


## J-H

Shoving, like grappling, replaces an attack, so you can still make another attack at some point in your turn.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Doh!

Thanks DM!

I originally had a post typed up where Thoradin uses a combination of Misty Step and Haste to get out of there, jump to the balcony, and quaff a potion. Then something told me "wait, I remember reading something about casting a spell as a bonus action and I confirmed I wouldn't be able to do that. Then I was just wondering how to get out of there and forgot about the attack!

Attack vs P2 before the Shove - (1d20+13)[*14*]
Damage - (1d8+8)[*10*] + (1d8)[*1*]

EDIT: The DM giveth, and the dice taketh away...

----------


## J-H

Natural 1 :(
Resist shove Athletics (1d20+2)[*10*] *should be +1, anyway, fail*

----------


## J-H

I think Thoradin is down to 3 hit points after saving against the priest's spell.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> I think Thoradin is down to 3 hit points after saving against the priest's spell.


I let that priest live and this is how it repays me?!?!?

Yeah, definitely going to quaff that potion. Is that an action or bonus action? I think it's an action but I know some people houserule bonus action.

----------


## J-H

Retrieving, opening, and drinking a potion with your hands full is definitely an action.

The door from the balcony you're on out to the anteroom is spiked shut from the outside and will require a DC 18 Athletics check to break down.

----------


## Xav

> Dam (1d20)[11] go hit somebody...Abi is closest


I guess, I was flying near the top of the room. Could I see at least anybody in the fog? And if yes, do I have disadvantage to hit Abi?

----------


## J-H

You're not in the fog based on my understanding of where you flew to, and Abi isn't in the fog either.

----------


## Xav

> Move - AF71 (flying)


I was to move from Z75 to AF71, movespeed is 40 (from Bladesinging).
Besides, if I'm stationing there, does Hungering Warlord's Wave of Hunger affect me?

----------


## J-H

Ok, I had you in the wrong spot.  You would still be affected, but can't see anyone.  If you flew into the fog at ground level or still climbing, you would have passed Ali, who went right before you.

I've been noticing some sync problems where changes made on one of my two computers don't always get saved to Dropbox properly.  One PC (home office out in my shop) has Openoffice, and the other (in the house) has MS office.

----------


## Xav

> You would still be affected, but can't see anyone.  If you flew into the fog at ground level or still climbing, you would have passed Ali, who went right before you.


I was flying, and trying to keep as high as possible to avoid leaping undead.

----------


## J-H

You had to drop to 5' off the ground (in the 5'-10' height cube) to pass through the door, and then the balcony would have capped you at only 5' higher than that until you got out from under the balcony.


"I was trying to avoid leaping undead" makes me think I'm getting the zombie movie feel about right.

----------


## Xav

> "I was trying to avoid leaping undead" makes me think I'm getting the zombie movie feel about right.


Now that's true. Feeling overwhelmed.

----------


## J-H

Priest is dead.
D1  Dex save vs Web (1d20+3)[*13*]
If failed, action Str check (1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## Amnestic

Phew, no more of that blood flows faster thingymajig. It didn't end up hitting Abi but it was a pretty nasty spell effect for our frontliners. Neat though.

----------


## Amnestic

Sorry to be a pain, but Abi's cloak of disadvantage displacement is on. I'll reroll the ghoul's attack since I can see the mod: 
(1d20+5)[*17*]

Still hit so didn't matter!

----------


## Amnestic

And then I go ahead and forgot the concentration check on sunbeam. (1d20+7)[*19*] (due to Thoradin aura)

----------


## Breitheamh

Gonna be another Wild Magic roll:

(1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*68*]

----------


## J-H

Dex saves
MG1  (1d20+2)[*5*] (1d20+2)[*22*] disadvantage due to blind, vulnerable to AOE
MG2   (1d20+2)[*10*], vulnerable to AOE
Gg3 (1d20+2)[*17*]
Gg4 (1d20+2)[*12*] (1d20+2)[*15*] disadvantage due to blind

----------


## Xav

Is Damian perma-cursed? Can I use Arcana to possibly find out, why is he constantly under effect of this Hunger? I mean, I don't understand, if it's enemies actions, or it's a lasting condition. And targeting the Charisma save, which is unusual.

----------


## J-H

It's an aura effect used by the Hungering Warlord on its turn every round as it tries to overwrite the instincts of living creatures with the hungry instincts of a ghoul.  Damian happens to be within the area of effect and doesn't have a good Charisma save.

Broadly stated, here's how the mental stat saves break down:
Int saves:  Brain function, thoughts, psionic-related
Wis saves:  Judgement, awareness, volition, self-control of the body
Cha saves:  Self-image, strength of will, self-mastery, the soul

----------


## Breitheamh

Ouch!  I think that hits even if I use Shield, right?

Concentration save to maintain Wall of Force: (1d20+10)[*12*]

Yikes!  Barely made that one.

----------


## Xav

I guess I'll just throw away my rapier.

----------


## J-H

> I guess I'll just throw away my rapier.


You could stay more than 30' away from the enemy with the 30' aura.  You can't see where he is due to the fog, but he is boxed in.

MG1 Str check vs web (1d20+1)[*17*]
(2d4)[*8*] x 2 (aoe) burning web damage
9 (x 2 aoe) damage from vitriolic flame sphere

----------


## Breitheamh

I will cast Shield against the Bite to avoid that hit

two concentration saves:
(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d20+10)[*30*]

Wall of Force stays up

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ok so it seems these greater ghouls are about dead. The warlord is definitely left in the Wall of Force. Are there other enemies in there?

----------


## Breitheamh

> Ok so it seems these greater ghouls are about dead. The warlord is definitely left in the Wall of Force. Are there other enemies in there?


There's another Doresite Ghast in there.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ah ok, I thought there were more in there. Time to see what this warlord is made of  :Small Amused:

----------


## J-H

I just realized I forgot to include the damage from the aura on the last 2 rounds.  Oh well, too late.

----------


## Amnestic

Abi Conc save: (1d20+3)[*14*]

Phew, safe. Dude's gonna get a pointblank sunbeam next turn if no one else offs him first :P

----------


## Breitheamh

> Abi Conc save: [roll0]
> 
> Phew, safe. Dude's gonna get a pointblank sunbeam next turn if no one else offs him first :P


I figure once everything else is dead, we all set up across the room and blast the fog with every big AOE weve got as soon as I drop the wall of force.

----------


## Amnestic

> I figure once everything else is dead, we all set up across the room and blast the fog with every big AOE weve got as soon as I drop the wall of force.


See I was thinking the opposite - fog cloud makes it difficult to know where to aim. The main room is about 90ft long. If we group up in the southwest corner, ranged peeps can plink away at the warlord - Abi can push back up to 30ft/turn with Eldritch Blast to keep him out of aura range for a turn or two while melee take down the doresite, then we dogpile the warlord.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> I figure once everything else is dead, we all set up across the room and blast the fog with every big AOE weve got as soon as I drop the wall of force.


_*cries in Doesn't Have AOE*_

----------


## Breitheamh

> _*cries in Doesn't Have AOE*_


Lol. Sorry meat shield. I usually like playing tank characters, so I know the pain.




> See I was thinking the opposite - fog cloud makes it difficult to know where to aim. The main room is about 90ft long. If we group up in the southwest corner, ranged peeps can plink away at the warlord - Abi can push back up to 30ft/turn with Eldritch Blast to keep him out of aura range for a turn or two while melee take down the doresite, then we dogpile the warlord.


Fortunately, the area of the fog cloud is the same as the area of a fireball or a vitriolic sphere, so if anyone has any of those left, they dont need to know where the warlord is, just put it directly to the center of the cloud and youre good to go.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alternativ idea: leave the wall of force up.
My constructs have blindsight and can use my spell storing item (heat metal)
And the Warlord wears plate...

----------


## Xav

I like the idea with constructs. Don't want to get too close myself, as with this Aura of Hunger I can easily finish someone of the group.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Im out of town. If Thoradin can target the doresite ghoul from the balcony he will with his normal Attack action. The use his Haste action to quaff a potion. 

If he cant, hell attempt to break the door in and then use his Haste action to quaff a potion. 

Would someone not mind rolling while Im away?

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'm just noticing that Thoradin is carrying a portable ram in his inventory - explicitly designed to open doors...  :Small Big Grin: 


@J-H 
Could you give us a current map update? Specifically, is D1 still alive, so that Thoradin could use his throwing hammer to take care of it?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> I'm just noticing that Thoradin is carrying a portable ram in his inventory - explicitly designed to open doors...


Yep! I think it adds +4 to the check :)

----------


## Amnestic

Will hold on posting off for Thoradin to maybe do some weapon tossing since he's got initiative on Abi.

----------


## J-H

Yes, D1 is still alive...for now.  A little below half HP.

----------


## Amnestic

Oh, in which case it's (probably) not going to die from one weapon toss...maybe. I'll get a post up then.

And after that damage number...at least it failed its save and it's blind. Oof. Abi's got 5 turns left of Sunbeam. Halfway through. We're definitely gonna start rolling above average now right? \o/

----------


## J-H

You do not have good luck with the sunbeam damage.
And it passed its save.

----------


## Amnestic

> You do not have good luck with the sunbeam damage.
> And it passed its save.


It has a +14 modifier to its consave? Yeesh. I'll be Eldritch Blasting next turn then I guess. Not even blind. Embarassing.

----------


## J-H

Oh, that was disadvantage instead of advantage.  Never mind, it failed.

----------


## Amnestic

Phew! I was very worried we were about to fight the hardiest ghoul this side of the Styx.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'll set up Thorins and my turn then. Getting rid of the small fry first.

----------


## J-H

The only remaining foes are obscured by both fog and impenetrable walls of force.

----------


## Xav

Guess I'll stay at the distance, hide and ready crossbow attack.

----------


## Breitheamh

Are we waiting on me?

----------


## J-H

You and Xav.

----------


## Amnestic

Aren't the tiny servants going to get nuked by the aura of hate? It was meant to be doing damage I thought.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Constructs aren't living beings, also Heat Metal has 60 ft range and I intend to keep well away from this Warlord.

----------


## Amnestic

They're still creatures, there aren't unified creature type traits in 5e, they've only got what's in their statblock, so it depends on how the aura works. 

But their blindsight is 60ft so it's more than I thought.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Aura of Hunger. Living creatures within 30 must make a DC 18 Charisma save. On a failed save, they take 4d6 necrotic damage, and must use their reactions to move up to half their speed towards the closest living target and make their normal melee attack against it. On a successful save, they take 2d6 necrotic damage. A creature reduced to 0hp or killed by this aura will immediately rise as a Greater Ghoul upon dying.


It specifies living creatures. The constructs are exempt from that just like undead.

----------


## Amnestic

Constructs are living creatures though - they're a viable target for resurrection, unlike undead.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Are you sure about that? The Autognome race has a special provision that certain spells that only work on living creatures also work on them as constructs. They wouldn't need that if constructs were living creatures

----------


## J-H

The Aura of Hunger specifically targets living creatures.  I don't think the Tiny Servants are living creatures.
If necessary, I could narrow it down to "living creatures that must consume sustenance to continue living," because that's the intent.

----------


## Amnestic

> Are you sure about that? The Autognome race has a special provision that certain spells that only work on living creatures also work on them as constructs. They wouldn't need that if constructs were living creatures


Thes wording is:



> Healing Machine.
> If the mending spell is cast on you, you can spend a Hit Die, roll it, and regain a number of hit points equal to the roll plus your Constitution modifier (minimum of 1 hit point).
> 
> In addition, your creator designed you to benefit from several spells that preserve life but that normally don't affect Constructs: cure wounds, healing word, mass cure wounds, mass healing word, and spare the dying.


It doesn't say that constructs are not living creatures (and the spells also don't say "they only work on living creatures", it just says they don't work on undead and constructs). 

But it's kinda irrelevant 'cos DM's given a ruling.

----------


## Pyrophilios

> Thes wording is:
> 
> 
> It doesn't say that constructs are not living creatures (and the spells also don't say "they only work on living creatures", it just says they don't work on undead and constructs). 
> 
> But it's kinda irrelevant 'cos DM's given a ruling.


"Spare the Dying" was the spell I looked up that explicitly has "Living Creatures" as requirement.

"You touch a *living creature* that has 0 hit points. The creature becomes stable. This spell has no effect on undead or constructs."

But, yeah, agree to disagree  :Small Wink:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

How does it work on someone like Thoradin, who is a machine, but in the figurative sense  :Small Confused:  :Small Wink:

----------


## Pyrophilios

> How does it work on someone like Thoradin, who is a machine, but in the figurative sense


Well obviously it turns you into a chewtoy for your companions  :Small Wink:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Rolling to input correct HP into post:

*Potion of Superior Healing*
(8d4+8)[*26*]

----------


## Breitheamh

Rolling for another superior healing potion: (8d4+8)[*25*]

----------


## J-H

Can you give me the specific squares you are moving to, please?

I will be out Tuesday-Sunday next week on a trip.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I'm not entirely sure how the stairs interact with the rest of the room (as far as where the monsters would be thumping to break free), but let's say AC-71 for Thoradin.

----------


## J-H

It sounds like they are trying to break out through the stairs to drop to the floor underneath.  That's a lot more plausible than bashing through the stone walls of an underground building.  So for the stair squares (except right at the bottom) and balcony there's an "upstairs" and a "downstairs" at the same grid coordinates.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thank you J-H, so I'll stick with my coordinates and see how this goes  :Small Eek:

----------


## Amnestic

> Can you give me the specific squares you are moving to, please?
> 
> I will be out Tuesday-Sunday next week on a trip.


V91, 20ft up in the air, for Abi.

----------


## Breitheamh

T73 on the top of the balcony for Alive.

----------


## Pyrophilios

W70 beneath the ceiling, so the Tiny Servants can definitely perceive the Warlord within their blindsense range.

----------


## Xav

Damian is around T78, hiding and flowing in the air. No aoe left, so staying with a hand crossbow.
(8d4+8)[*27*] - Potion

----------


## J-H

Aura of Hunger damage (4d6)[*9*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

Damn, should have stayed closer to Thoradin... He's already used to getting chewed on. 

But once again good that I don't have a melee weapon:

(1d20+10)[*20*], damage 6

Edit: Oh, rules question: If I used my reaction for Flash of Genius I don't have it anymore for my attack on Ali - would that prevent the attack or just make me use the action on my turn instead?

----------


## J-H

When I've seen Flash of Genius used in the past, it only gets used if it actually makes a difference in the save, so I don't think you would have used it.  This avoids metagaming / deliberately wasting reactions.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, certainly (and I won't waste my precious save boosters to prevent 6 damage anyway), but if it had been viable - what would have happened with the compulsion?

----------


## J-H

If you had passed the save, then it wouldn't have been an issue.
If you have no reaction then I guess you can't take the reaction.  I'd have to eyeball it at the table if it comes up.

----------


## Amnestic

I'll get a post up this evening.

I'm moving house at the end of next week so might have a slowdown in posting for a few days from the 10th. If my internet provider does their job I'll be back online on the 11th, but I'm expecting to have to use my work internet instead, so from the next Monday (14th).

If Abi does need autopiloting in the meantime, Eldritch Blast spam works fine (+13, d10+5, knockbacks as applicable, +5 damage on first hit), though if you want to cast other spells feel free. Warlocks get 'em back fast.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Ok so, if 10 rounds really passed, then Thoradin's Haste has worn off, but the turn of lethargy would have passed before now. Warlord attacks still miss (thank you Armariel and Heat Metal!!).

Looks like Thoradin crit on first attack of his turn. Not sure if the first divine smite lands on that readied attack of 23, so I'll roll crit dice for both divine smites, and J-H, just take the one that applies to the crit attack.

Attack 1 crit dice (2d8)[*9*]


*CHOOSE ONE*
Divine Smite 1 crit dice (5d8)[*23*]
Divine Smite 2 crit dice (4d8)[*28*]

----------


## J-H

It does hit on a 23.  He's going to use his reaction to cut damage from that by half... and then gets critted by one of your later attacks.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> It does hit on a 23.  He's going to use his reaction to cut damage from that by half... and then gets critted by one of your later attacks.


So the first readied attack would deal 31 damage, and that gets reduced to 15 with the warlord's reaction.

The crit attack would deal a total of 73 damage.

Third attack would deal the normal 19 damage.

Not sure if the second readied attack hits on a 17, I'm guessing no.

----------


## J-H

No, a 17 doesn't hit.

----------


## J-H

A religion check would also be suitable.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Which reminds me that I have guidance - 

(1d4)[*1*] for Thoradin as well as the help action.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I wasn't aware that the babtismal font was one for full grown adults  :Small Eek: 
That must have been a fortune in unholy water in it.

----------


## Amnestic

If I'm remembering right, a 5lb (~2.26kg) bar of silver is worth 25gp.

That's a _lot_ of powder to shove into a vial to make one "charge" of holy water, so I always assumed the silver vanished as part of the ritual to make it.

Either that or someone is way overpaying for their powdered silver :D

----------


## J-H

It was either assume the water turns to clean steam, or have you guys generate a gigantic cloud of unholy steam that would then condense all over the walls and floor.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Fair enough, otherwise using explosives and holy water vapor would be an ideal way to clear dungeons  :Small Wink:

----------


## J-H

I'm sure other games have done the holy water supersoaker.

I don't think the constructs' Magic Stone is going to pass the damage threshold to smash stone.  Maybe stone behaves less like concrete than I think, but it takes a pretty heavy blow to crack it in my mind.

You guys can do it with the warhammer and other weapons once empty, it'll just take a few minutes, depending on how thoroughly you want to break it.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I was thinking of marble not concrete (though even concrete will spall without reinforcement)
The tiny servants aren't using magic stone, but their innate slam attack

What is the damage threshold of the altar? Otherwise I could just use shatter to break it up.

----------


## J-H

A 1d4 slam attack on a ball bearing?  They really should have had a Dimunitive category for sizes, instead of making crickets and housecats the same category.

I was thinking somewhere around 5 or 10 for the stone.  Either way, you guys end up breaking it up if you choose.

----------


## Amnestic

As I mentioned before I'm gonna be vanishing for four days due to moving house, so please pilot Abi in the meantime to not hold things up.

----------


## Amnestic

I'm always a fan of *evil nobles* personally. Nothing like smashing the aristocracy to get the blood flowing.

----------


## Xav

> If this was tied to a larger campaign, you'd find a journal, letter, recognizable uniform, or other clue(s) pointing to whoever was behind this. I have several plot suggestions provided.
> 
> Why is the ghoul warlord here?
> An opportunity is presented for the party to find evidence linking the ghouls to a greater threat.
> Choose one or more options.
> a) Orcus is plotting to create more undead. If they grow powerful enough, a small kingdom of the undead could spread his power and possibly even create a Gate that would let him bring more powerful servants through to spread death and despair.
> b) A neighboring kingdom has hostile intentions towards the province or kingdom Eastram is in. They made a bargain with some evil entity or organization (Orcus, the Zhentarim, etc.), and are using this as a way to weaken their target before invading.
> c) An evil noble within the kingdom is raising forces to overthrow the king. Perhaps he made a fiendish bargain, or simply stumbled across an opportunity. If the ghouls spread and become a major threat, the King or Queen is incompetent for letting such evil undead get a foothold in the kingdom, and the army that would resist the noble is weakened. If the ghouls are put down quickly, perhaps he can claim some of the credit or at least acquire the vacant land cheaply.
> d) The party is badly needed elsewhere, and this is a red herring to distract them while the Big Bag Evil Guy executes his master plan 500 miles away.


I'd say either B) or C) is good. Variant with a noble might be a bit more realistic, because in case of kingdom this case would probably be better organized or controlled.

----------


## J-H

Most people don't pull out a 14th level quest as a one-shot, so I tried to list enough options that it could be integrated into almost any game.

There is still one area that hasn't been explored.  Perhaps it was too well-hidden?

----------


## Pyrophilios

What did we miss?

----------


## J-H

I'll let that question go un-answered for a bit to see how obscure the other location really is.

----------


## Amnestic

> There is still one area that hasn't been explored.  Perhaps it was too well-hidden?


Was there a secret sideroom in the big water room? Did feel like there was ample space for it.

----------


## J-H

Yes, there are two passages off the underwater area that I think were barely noticed and never explored.

----------


## Breitheamh

> *Spoiler: if this was tied to a larger campaign*
> Show
> 
> 
> If this was tied to a larger campaign, you'd find a journal, letter, recognizable uniform, or other clue(s) pointing to whoever was behind this.  I have several plot suggestions provided.
> 
> *Why is the ghoul warlord here?*
> An opportunity is presented for the party to find evidence linking the ghouls to a greater threat.
> Choose one or more options.
> ...


I guess it kinda depends on what the campaign has been like up to this point, right?  I'm always a fan of the most dangerous foes being the ones you CAN'T just beat up and loot, like high-ranking nobles and wealthy merchants, things like that.  But it could totally work as a red-herring if there were enough clues to lead them here, but also enough clues that they might have guessed right if they had looked a little harder.

----------


## J-H

What do you do next?

----------


## Pyrophilios

Resting, ensuring that the altar is completely destroyed and then likely return the way we came.

----------


## J-H

You've destroyed the altar and may short or long rest here without complications.

Other than the smell.

----------


## Amnestic

As veteran adventurers I'm sure we're all well used to sleeping in bad smelly places.

I vote for a long rest personally.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Indeed. Maybe move the bodies out of the main room and close the doors first though  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

So is this test drive complete? Not sure if there is more to go or if that was the end fight. That had the feel of an end fight so, my guess is this is over?

----------


## J-H

The end fight is over, but I want to see what you make of the other area you missed.
I'll also want some feedback on if I made it a little too obscure.

Once we're done I have a set of questions I'll post :)

----------


## Pyrophilios

Cool, in that case, let's retreat our steps 😊

----------


## Pyrophilios

I just noticed that my spoiler vanished:

Armariel has prepared his spell storing item with the Air Bubble spell, so the whole party can dive indefinitely.

Air Bubble
AAG
p22
2nd-level conjuration
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 60 feet
Components: S
Duration: 24 hours

You create a spectral globe around the head of a willing creature you can see within range. The globe is filled with fresh air that lasts until the spell ends. If the creature has more than one head, the globe of air appears around only one of its heads (which is all the creature needs to avoid suffocation, assuming that all its heads share the same respiratory system).

----------


## Breitheamh

rolling to see how many charges my staff gets back: (2d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## J-H

I had to look that one up!  It's new.

----------


## J-H

Ooze init (1d20-2)[*7*]

----------


## J-H

Eh, high enough I guess we'll do init for everyone
Arm (1d20+5)[*9*]
Abi (1d20+4)[*15*]
Ali (1d20+2)[*3*]
Dam (1d20+6)[*13*]
Tho (1d20-1)[*17*]

----------


## Pyrophilios

What a particularly nasty surprise 

(1d20+11)[*30*] Arcana check

----------


## Breitheamh

I'm not sure why, but I can't see the map...

----------


## J-H

Imgbb seems to be having problems right now.  I'm not sure if it's me or them.

----------


## J-H

IMGBB seems to still not want to display the map or any of my other images, like my avatar.  I'm not sure why.  I deleted some of my oldest images in case it's a file size issue, but that didn't help.  Can anyone else see it?

Waiting on posts for Alive and Damian.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I can see both your avatar and the map.

----------


## Amnestic

Yeah they're showing up fine on my side. 

They don't work when I'm on my work VPN but that's a firewall issue, from my home stuff it's no problem.

----------


## Breitheamh

That's actually pretty funny.  I have the opposite problem as you, Amnestic.

Anyway, since I accidentally hit submit before I was finished, here's what I'm doing mechanically.

Cast Mind Sliver using 2 Sorcery points to quicken it to a bonus Action, forcing a DC 20 Int save or take (3d6)[*7*] Psychic damage.  I am guessing it is immune to Psychic damage, but I don't believe there is anything in the Mind Sliver spell description that prevents it from affecting something that likely has a very low Int score.  If it fails the save, it also needs to subtract 1d4 from its next saving throw.

Then cast Plane Shift, using a tuning fork for the plane of Carceri.
Melee spell attack roll using Tides of Chaos to gain advantage: (1d20+14)[*28*]
(1d20+14)[*20*]
On a hit, it needs to make a DC 20 Charisma save or be plane shifted to a random location on that plane.

Then as a Reaction use 2 Sorcery points to use Bend Luck, rolling another (1d4)[*2*] that is subtracted from its saving throw.

Finally, having cast a leveled spell after using Tides of Chaos, roll on the Wild Magic Table:
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## J-H

Oops, actually Ali is behind the ooze in initiative.

I think that will _probably_ work, though.

I have PM'd Xav...last online 3 days ago.

----------


## Xav

Hello. I'm a bit ill, so feel free to move Damian as you feel necessary.

----------


## J-H

I hope you feel better soon!

To the rest of the group: Whoever posts what Damian does first is the one who picks.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I just noticed, that casting haste will revert the stone back to its original size - would that interrupt our fight?

----------


## J-H

Anyone right under the ooze is going to have trouble getting back out (squeeze/crawl), and it'll be even harder to hit.  It's in a recessed ceiling cavity created by the falling stones.

----------


## J-H

Thoradin disadvantage rolls for throwing a hammer underwater.  (1d20+13)[*26*] (1d20+13)[*25*]

Armariel had previously entered the space the shrunken block was in (CB58).  The ooze is 10' overhead (it has reach).  Damian then specifically tries to freeze the area over the block.  If Damian does that, then Armariel has to hop over to one of the un-shrunken blocks to attack upwards, as there's a 5' cube of ice above him.
If Armariel stays in the 10x10 space underneath the ooze when he un-shrinks the block, he's going to have to squeeze through the gap to move away.  Otherwise, he's sidestepping to get out from under the ice, and then swimming up 5' to attack the ooze, leaving himself in melee with it. 

Is that your intent?

The ooze remaining in the ceiling recess also means that Ali will not have line of sight to it for targeting the spells posted.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Yes, side stepping and swimming up to poke at the ooze repeatedly

----------


## J-H

Ridiculously bad ooze saves!

Int save (1d20-5)[*5*] *rolled a 10!* vs DC 20, -1d4 to next save
Melee spell attack hits by a lot
Cha save (1d20-5)[*11*] - (1d4)[*1*]  -2 *net 8 off a dice roll of 16*DC 20 Cha save

----------


## Pyrophilios

I should make my con save with Thoradin next to me, if not I'm using my Moment of Genius to boost my save and keep my spell slot.

Also, a 24 doesn't hit unless it's a crit :Small Wink:

----------


## J-H

Ah, you're right.

The 24 hit the fey.

----------


## J-H

Init
Abi (1d20+4)[*14*]
Ali (1d20+2)[*9*]
Arm (1d20+5)[*14*]
Dam (1d20+6)[*11*]
Tho (1d20-1)[*2*]
*Initiative order*
Arm
Abi
Dam
Blades
Ali
Tho

----------


## Pyrophilios

Arcana check:

Are these blades a dispellable spell effect? They feel like the Blades of Disaster

(1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## J-H

Armariel does recognize these as Black Blades of Disaster.

Dispel is one way to get rid of them.  You'd have to dispel them one at a time.

----------


## J-H

That'll pop one of them.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I'm actually a little confused at the layout and how we're all oriented. I'm going to reread the posts and see if I can figure it out.

----------


## Amnestic

I would like to roll an arcana check to see if any of Abi's spells - most notably Banishment or Eldritch Blast - would have any effect on the blades.
(1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## J-H

Banishment and Eldritch Blast would not do anything to the blades themselves.




> I'm actually a little confused at the layout and how we're all oriented. I'm going to reread the posts and see if I can figure it out.


Armariel is in the partly flooded U-shaped room with one Blade.
The doors to the room are open.
There's a 5' space between the doors and the rockfall trap.
The fallen blocks have nobody on them currently, with a 30" gap to squeeze through going onto them and then off again into that 5' section of hallway.
The rest of the party is behind the blocks

Does that help?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Thank you all. Thoradin gave his hand at dispelling the black blade and uh... well, it didn't quite work I don't think...

----------


## Pyrophilios

It was a valiant effort. (Not that this will stop Armariel from ribbing Thoradin about it  :Small Wink:  )

All we can do now, is to destroy the artifact producing the effect...

----------


## J-H

> Thank you all. Thoradin gave his hand at dispelling the black blade and uh... well, it didn't quite work I don't think...


It also hasn't happened yet.

Initiative order (from above)
Arm
Abi
Dam <- we are here
Blades
Ali
Tho

----------


## J-H

Did Armariel dispel the blade that attacked him, or the other one?

----------


## Pyrophilios

The idea was to destroy the one that was heading for the rest of the group.

----------


## J-H

> Hello. I'm a bit ill, so feel free to move Damian as you feel necessary.


Someone want to post for Damian again please?  Sorry, I just remembered this after waiting a day or two.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I nominate Pyro to take Damian's turn!  :Small Cool:

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'm always terribly anxious to spend other people's spell slots  :Small Red Face: 

I'll take care of it

Done - I hope it is as simple as destroying the scabbard of the statues, otherwise this could become really painful really quickly.

----------


## J-H

Is Damian trying to do this from behind the blocks where he still can't really see much?

----------


## Pyrophilios

No, I'd expect him to move forward until he can see the armors/statues.

----------


## Amnestic

Can my Eldritch Blast target the armours? Strictly it only targets 'creatures' and I'm not sure if the armours count or not, or if them counting as objects but being targetable is a deal breaker.

----------


## J-H

Yes, you can shoot them.

----------


## Amnestic

Is that two natural 1s in a row? Oh no, if only I were a HALFLING  :Small Cool: 

Reroll on beams 1+2
(1d20+13)[*30*]
(1d20+13)[*29*]

Heh, nothing personnel kid.

----------


## Pyrophilios

In case Ali doesn't destroy the armor,
Armariel tries to dispel the second blade
(1d20+6)[*7*]

Edit: What a waste of a perfectly good spell slot

----------


## J-H

Feel free to post what you're going to do while we wait for the post for Ali also.

----------


## J-H

You may need to post for Damian as well.

Bretheamh hasn't been on in 5 days.

So far it looks like the Blade may get another attack in.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Done - hopefully containing the force blade with a force barrier

----------


## J-H

A good try, but unfortunately, not effective.  Is that a small sphere surrounding the blade, or something larger that divides the room?



> The blade can harmlessly pass through any barrier, including a Wall of Force.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Small sphere - though would you allow a quickened dispell after using a spell from a magic item?

----------


## J-H

It depends.  Does the magic item produce an effect, or does the magic item let you cast a spell?
You can't cast a non-cantrip spell on the same turn that you cast a non-cantrip spell as a bonus action.

----------


## Pyrophilios

The staff of power uses charges to produce a spell effect with a fixed level - I don't know if that counts as casting.

----------


## J-H

No.
#1
_While holding this staff, you can use an action to expend 1 or more of its charges to cast one of the following spells from it, 
_
#2
_using your spell save DC and spell attack bonus_
As opposed to a fixed effect like a Wand of Paralysis that always has the same "it's not quite a spell" effect with a set DC

I think either reason is enough to differentiate.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Alright - in that case, slice away  :Small Amused:

----------


## Breitheamh

Guys, I'm so sorry I haven't been paying attention.  Between being sick last week (just bad cold or something, nothing life-threatening) and the holidays coming up making work and family stuff just all over the place and crazy I've barely had time to breathe.

Let me catch up here and I'll get a post up when it's my turn asap.

----------


## Pyrophilios

Sorry, I made an uninformed decision with your character in your absense  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Breitheamh

> Sorry, I made an uninformed decision with your character in your absense


No no!  That's fine.  J-H made the expectations for consistency pretty clear.  That one's on me for not posting in days.

----------


## J-H

No problem, it is the season for everyone to travel and share diseases.
I'm a little surprised nobody in my house got sick after Thanksgiving.

*What is Damian going to do? <- waiting on this*

----------


## Amnestic

Abi's cloak is in effect to force disadvantage, though unless they roll a nat 1 they'll always hit (16 AC babyyyy), and the disadvantage will only apply 'til she takes damage anyway, so kind of a hail mary to save her some health her.

(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*11*]

Yeah didn't think that'd work.

----------


## J-H

Thanks for helping test this everyone!  I have some post-run questions, and will also append enemy statblocks here for those who are curious.

*Questions*
1.  How was Jasper?
2.  Was the exploration component good?  Did it feel like you had meaningful choices?
3.  Should the treasury area have more signage or signaling above or under water to better indicate the side hallways?
4.  Are there any areas that needed more or better descriptions?
5.  Did some of the fights feel like you were in a zombie movie?
6.  Was the combat adequately challenging?  Was it _too_ challenging?
7.  Would this be suitable for a lower level party (12)?
8.  What was your favorite part?
9.  What was your least favorite part?
10. What should I name this adventure?  Would having something about Ghouls in the title let players know in advance what to prep for?

*Changelog*
I moved the Doresites to the cliff above the trail after running the ambush, so they come from both sides, and added jumping to some of the ghouls, so that flyers aren't immune unless they're high up.

*Statblocks*
*Spoiler: spoilered for length*
Show


*Jasper Hill*
5th level rogue (simplified)
Medium human
Armor Class 17 (Studded Leather +1)
Hit Points 38 (5d8+12)
Speed 30 ft., Climb 30
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
12(+1)  18(+4)  14(+2) 14(+2) 11(0)   12(+1)
Saves Dex+7, Int +5
Condition Immunities Disease (Periapt of Health)
Senses Passive Perception 13
Skills  Acrobatics +10, Athletics +4, Investigation +3, Perception +3, Stealth +10
*Actions*
Short sword. Melee Weapon Attack, +7 to hit, 5, 1d6+4 piercing damage, +3d6 sneak attack if an ally is adjacent to the enemy or if Jasper has advantage on the attack roll.
Shortbow. Ranged Weapon Attack, +7 to hit, 80/320, 1d6+4 piercing damage, +3d6 sneak attack if an ally is adjacent to the enemy or if Jasper has advantage on the attack roll.
*Bonus Actions*
Cunning Action. Dash, Disengage, Hide
Steady Aim. By forgoing his move action, Jasper can stand still and gain advantage on his first attack roll this round.
Reactions
Uncanny Dodge. Jasper takes half damage from an attacker he can see, he can use his reaction to halve the damage.

*Fortress Beaver*
This looks like a beaver, but the size of a horse, with fur that looks like steel wool, front teeth the size of hatchet blades, and a tail you could surf on.
Large Beast
Armor Class 17 (Natural Armor)
Hit Points 115 (11d10+55)
Speed 30 ft., Swim 50 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
20(+6)  14(+2)  18(+4) 3(-4)  11(0)    6(-2)
Damage Resistances Cold
Senses Passive Perception 13
CR 6
*Actions*
Multiattack.  The Fortress beaver may bite and tail slap on the same turn, but not against the same target.  If it is in the water or partially in the water, it may slap its tail against the water instead.
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +9 to hit, 5, 3d8+6 piercing damage.
Tail Slap. Melee Weapon Attack, +9 to hit, 5, 3d8+6 bludgeoning damage.
Tail Slap (Water).  The Fortress Beaver slams its tail against the water with a thunderous crack, producing a shockwave of water enhanced by the creatures natural magic.  All non-Fortress Beavers within 15 take 2d6 thunder  + 2d6 bludgeoning, and fall prone on a failed save.  A DC 15 Strength save halves the damage, and negates the prone condition.

Fortress beaver hides are useful for enchanting and tough, warm clothing.  It takes 2 hours, 2 PCs, and a successful Nature or Survival check to skin a Fortress Beaver.  The DC to remove the skin intact is 16, or 12 if one of the workers has Leatherworkers tools and is proficient with them.

*Mob of Ghouls*
An entire pack of ghouls is running at you, hissing, snarling, and drooling!
Huge undead swarm (15x15)
Armor Class 12
Hit Points 132 (35d8)
Speed 30 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
13(+1)  15(+2)  10(0)  7(-2)   10(0)     6(-2)
Damage Vulnerabilities Area of Effect damage
Damage Immunities Poison
Condition Immunities Charmed, Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 10
CR 4 (PB +2)
Mob.  The mob is not a valid target for single-target effects such as Command, grapple, shove, or Telekinesis.  The mob can move into and occupy the space of other creatures.  Hostile creatures who start their turn within the mobs space have their speed reduced by 10.  The mob may make an unlimited number of Opportunity Attacks, but only one per enemy.
*Actions*
Mob Multiattack. The ghoul mob makes attacks against each target within or adjacent to its space, based on the total number of targets.  Attacks on targets within the mobs space are made with advantage.  
1 target:  4 Claw, 4 Bite attacks
2 targets:  2 Claw, 2 Bite attacks each
3+ targets:  1 Claw, 1 Bite attack each.  
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack, +4 to hit, 5, 2d4+2 piercing damage. If the target is a living creature not an elf, it must succeed on a DC 10 Constitution saving throw or be paralyzed for 1 minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +4 to hit, 5, 2d6+2 piercing damage. 


*Greater Ghoul*
This undead, its skin an unnatural pallor, has bloodstains all around its mouth.  Unlike many of its kind, its muscles are swollen beneath skin so tight it has split in a few places.  Its eyes gleam with a cunning light.
Medium undead
Armor Class 15
Hit Points 70 (10d8+30)
Speed 40 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
18(+4)  15(+2)  16(+3) 7(-2)   14(+2)   6(-2)
Saves Str +6, Wis +4
Damage Resistances Necrotic
Damage Immunities Poison
Condition Immunities Charmed, Disease, Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 15
Skills  Athletics +7, Perception +5, Stealth +5
CR 5 (PB +3)
Dense Muscles.  The greater ghoul adds its Constitution modifier to its AC.
Leaper.  The Greater Ghouls strength modifier is doubled for vertical jumping, giving it a vertical jump distance of 11 with a 10 run-up, or 5 standing.  It can reach another 7 up when jumping, allowing it to attempt to grapple or grab creatures up to 18 in the air.
*Actions*
Multiattack. The ghoul attacks twice with its claws and then once with its bite.  Alternatively, it replaces one or both claw attacks with Grapple attempts to grab an enemy that is flying.  In the case of Lacedons, they prefer to grab enemies and pull them underwater.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack, +7 to hit, 5, 1d6+4 slashing damage. If the target is a living creature not an elf, it must succeed on a DC 14 Constitution saving throw or be paralyzed for 1 minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +7 to hit, 5, 2d6+4 piercing damage.  The victim must make a DC 14 Constitution save against Disease.  On a failed save, the victim suffers disadvantage on saving throws against disease, poison, and paralysis until they complete a long rest or are treated with Lesser Restoration or Remove Curse.

*Doresite Ghast*
This ghast looks like a greater ghoul, except that its skin is pale white.
Medium undead
Armor Class 18 (Natural Armor)
Hit Points 112 (16d8+48)
Speed 40 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
20(+5)  17(+3)  16(+3) 14(+2) 14(+2)   8(-1)
Saves Str +10, Wis +6, Cha +3
Damage Resistances Necrotic
Damage Immunities Poison, B/P/S from weapons that are not silvered or magical
Condition Immunities Charmed, Disease, Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 15
Skills  Athletics +8, Perception +5, Religion +5, Stealth +6
CR 9 (PB +4)
Blessing of Doresain.  The ghoul god smiles on this creature, granting its natural weapons +1 to hit and damage.  Its natural weapons count as magical.
Dense Muscles.  The Doresite Ghast adds its Constitution modifier to its AC.
Leaper.  The Doresite Ghasts strength modifier is doubled for vertical jumping, giving it a vertical jump distance of 14 with a 10 run-up, or 7 standing.  It can reach another 7 up when jumping, allowing it to attempt to grapple or grab creatures up to 21 in the air.
Foul Stench.  Any creature that starts its turn within 15 of the ghast must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be Poisoned until the start of its next turn.  On a successful saving throw, the creature is immune to this ghasts stench for 24 hours.
Turn Defiance.  The ghast and any other ghouls or ghasts within 30 have advantage on saving throws against effects that turn undead.
*Actions*
Multiattack. The ghast attacks twice with its claws and then once with its bite.  If it moves past an enemy, it can use Clothesline as a Bonus Action.    Alternatively, it replaces one or both claw attacks with Grapple attempts to grab an enemy that is flying.  In the case of Lacedons, they prefer to grab enemies and pull them underwater.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack, +10 to hit, 5, 1d6+6 slashing damage. If the target is a living creature not an elf, it must succeed on a DC 15 Constitution saving throw or be paralyzed for 1 minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +10 to hit, 5, 2d6+6 piercing +2d6 necrotic damage.  The ghast heals for ½ the total damage done by its bite attack.
*Bonus Action*
Clothesline.  If the ghast uses its movement to move within 5 of an enemy and then away from that enemy in the same turn, it may make an Athletics check (+9) to knock the enemy prone in passing (opposed by the defenders Athletics or Acrobatics check).  The defender may not make an opportunity attack as the ghast moves out of range.
*Reactions*
Leaders Command. The ghast uses its reaction to grant itself and all other ghouls and ghasts within 60 who can hear it advantage on a saving throw.
I think I only used this reaction once

*Ghoul Priest of Doresain*
This ghouls skin is carved with sigils of claws, teeth, and skulls.
Medium undead
Armor Class 16 (Natural Armor)
Hit Points 84 (14d8+28)
Speed 30 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
13(+1)  15(+2)  14(+2) 9(-1)   14(+2)   10(0)
Saves Con +5, Wis +7
Damage Resistances Necrotic, B/P/S from non-magical/non-silvered weapons
Damage Immunities Poison
Condition Immunities Charmed, Disease, Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 15
Skills  Perception +5, Stealth +5
CR 7 (PB +3)
Magic Resistance.  The priest has advantage on saving throws against spells and other magical effects.
Ritual Tattoos.  The priests tattoos give its skin additional toughness, increasing its armor class to 16.
*Actions*
Multiattack. The ghoul priest casts a spell, then makes a melee attack.
Claws. Melee Weapon Attack, +5 to hit, 5, 2d4+2 slashing damage. If the target is a living creature not an elf, it must succeed on a DC 13 Constitution saving throw or be paralyzed for 1 minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on itself on a success.
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +5 to hit, 5, 2d6+4 piercing damage. 
Spellcasting.  The Ghoul Priests spell save DC is 13, and its spell attack roll is +5.  All spells are at will, and target a 30 radius circle, visually manifesting a translucent red ghoul skull at the centerpoint of the circle.  The skull casts a faint reddish light out to the edges of the area of effect.
Spell effects last until the beginning of the priests next turn.
Quick Charge.  All ghouls and ghasts who start their turns within the area of effect  gain a 20 increase to their move speed.
Hungers Blessing.  All ghouls and ghasts who start their turns within the area of effect gain +2 on attack rolls.
Blood Flows Faster.  All living creatures who are below maximum hit points take 6d12 necrotic damage, Con save half, as their partially-healed wounds open further.
Hardiness.  All ghouls and ghasts who start their turns within the area of effect gain 10 temporary hit points that expire when the spell does. Mobs gain 30 temporary hit points.
Create Ghoul.  Unlike the other spells, this one simply causes a humanoid corpse within 30 of the priest to immediately rise as a Ghoul.  (Maximum 2/day)

*Hungering Warlord*
This undeads eyes burn with an unholy flame, and its mouth is unnaturally wide, full of bloodied teeth.  It is clad in bloodied spiked armor. In one hand it wields a skull-headed mace covered in spikes, and in the other it bears a shield made out of a wyverns skull.
Medium undead
Armor Class 24 (Full plate +2, Shield +2)
Hit Points 210 (30d8+90)
Speed 30 ft.
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
20(+5)  16(+3)  16(+3) 14(+2) 14(+2) 18(+4)
Saves Str +11, Wis +8, Cha +10
Damage Resistances Necrotic
Damage Immunities Poison, B/P/S from weapons that are not silvered or magical
Condition Immunities Charmed, Disease, Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 15
Skills  Athletics +8, Perception +5, Religion +5, Stealth +6
CR 18 (PB +6)
Ghastly Items.  The Warlords spiked full plate, mace, and shield are +2 items when used by undead. 
Turn Defiance.  The warlord and any other ghouls or ghasts within 30 have advantage on saving throws against effects that turn undead.
*Actions*
Multiattack. The warlord attacks three times with its mace, uses either Bite or Spittle once, and uses Aura of Hunger.
Aura of Hunger.  Living creatures within 30 must make a DC 18 Charisma save.  On a failed save, they take 4d6 necrotic damage, and must use their reactions to move up to half their speed towards the closest living target and make their normal melee attack against it.  On a successful save, they take 2d6 necrotic damage.  A creature reduced to 0hp or killed by this aura will immediately rise as a Greater Ghoul upon dying.
Mace of Drinking. Melee Weapon Attack, +13 to hit, 5, 1d6+7 bludgeoning + 4d6 necrotic damage.  The Warlord heals for ½ the necrotic damage dealt.  
Bite. Melee Weapon Attack, +11 to hit, 5, 2d6+5 piercing +6d6 necrotic damage.  The Warlord heals for ½ the total damage done by its bite attack.
Spittle.  Ranged weapon attack, +9 to hit, 30.  The target must make a DC 17 Constitution save or be paralyzed for 1 minute.  The target can repeat the saving throw at the end of each of its turns, ending the effect on a success.
*Reactions*
Resilience. The Warlord uses its reaction to reduce the damage taken from one spell or attack by half. 
*Equipment*
Cape of the Mountebank. The Warlord uses this to cast Dimension Door once per day as an action, bringing one minion along with him.  He may attack once and use his aura upon arrival at his destination.

*Lacedon Variants*
Greater Ghoul & Doresite Ghasts do not suffer disadvantage on attack rolls when underwater.  The range the Doresite Ghasts stench is doubled underwater, but it only affects creatures that are breathing water.

*Skeletal Mammoth*
Huge Undead
Armor Class 11 
Hit Points 126 (11d12+55)
Speed 30 ft., Climb 30
  Str       Dex      Con     Int       Wis      Cha
14(+7)  13(+1)  21(+5) 3(-4)    8(-1)    5(-3)
Damage Vulnerabilities Bludgeoning
Damage Immunities Poison
Condition Immunities Exhaustion, Poisoned
Senses Darkvision 60, Passive Perception 9
Trampling Charge.  If the Mammoth moves at least 20 straight towards a creature and then hits it with a Gore attack on the same turn, that target must succeed on a DC 18 Strength save or be knocked prone.  The mammoth may make a Trample attack against a prone target as a bonus action.
*Actions*
Gore. Melee Weapon Attack, +10 to hit, 10, 4d8+7 piercing damage.
Trample. Melee Weapon Attack, +10 to hit, 5, 4d10+7 piercing damage.
This was for use at DM discretion if the party wandered off the path.  Examining the bones would reveal a bunch of scratches and bite marks where it was devoured before rising as a skeleton.
 
*Arcane Ooze*
This huge ooze spills forward and sticks to walls, glowing with an inner green light that flashes and flickers as it interacts with sources of magic.
Huge ooze
Armor Class 8 
Hit Points 180
Speed 20 ft., Climb 20 ft., Swim 20 ft.
  Str       Dex     Con     Int       Wis      Cha
18(+4)  6(-2)   18(+4) 1(-5)     6(-2) 1(-5)
Damage Immunities Acid*, Cold, Fire, Lightning*, Necrotic, Psychic, Radiant, Thunder
Condition Immunities Blinded, Charmed, Deafened, Exhaustion, Frightened, Prone
Senses Blindsight 60 (blind beyond this radius), Passive Perception 8
CR 9 (PB +4)
*Arcane Healing.  When struck by a spell that deals acid damage, the ooze gains temporary hit points equal to ½ the damage that would have been dealt.  When struck by a spell that deals lightning damage, the ooze is instead Hasted for 1 round, gaining double move speed, +2 to AC, advantage on Dexterity saves, and one extra attack.
*Actions*
Multiattack. The Arcane Ooze uses its Spell Siphon ability, then uses its Pseudopod attack.  If it is grappling a target already, it may Constrict that target and use Pseudopod against a different target.
Spell Siphon.  Any arcane spellcaster with line of effect within 60 of the Arcane Ooze must make a DC 16 Constitution save or have one available spell slot of the highest level available to him consumed.  For each spell slot consumed, the ooze gains temporary hit points equal to 5 x the level of the slot.
Pseudopod.  Melee weapon attack, +8 to hit, 10, 3d6+4 bludgeoning damage + 1d6 acid damage.  On a successful hit, the target must make a DC 16 STR save or be Grappled.
Constrict. Melee Weapon Attack, +8 to hit, 10, 3d6+4 bludgeoning damage + 1d6 acid damage.  Escape DC 16 (Athletics/Acrobatics).
Ambush predator ported over from 3.5.

*The Treasury Trap*
When unlocked, the doors open inwards suddenly, as water rushes forwards from the flooded hall into the room.  Anyone between the rockfall and the door must make a DC 18 Strength save to grab something, or be carried 20 into the room, slamming into the far wall and taking 1d6 falling damage plus being knocked prone.

Air bubbles out into the corridor, and the room floods to 5 deep in a matter of moments, but stabilizes at that level, rendering everything difficult terrain.

However, at the intrusion of water and the PCs, the two armored suits draw their blades.  The suits then stop moving, but the blades move about freely  for they are Animated Black Blades of Disaster.  They act at Initiative 10, each blade attacking twice at +18 to hit.  The blades will pursue any intruder until the intruder is all the way back in the entry room.  
The blades must be Dispelled (as against a 9th level spell, individually), or the armor suits that created them can be destroyed to disable the blades.  The armor suits have AC 18 and 60hp each.
This was really a fancy trap rather than a true combat encounter

----------


## Pyrophilios

Thanks for running this for us - I had a blast  :Small Big Grin: 

1) Jasper wasn't particularly remarkable for me - a typical lone survivor. Might be improved if he himself was protecting someone - like his old mother or little sister. That way he could show more interaction then the basic traumatized civilian
2) I liked the exploration, though the focus on only two meaningful locations in the starting village made it feel a bit forced. Maybe a bit of scenery description with signs of what people were doing just before the attack came would be good (It would help to give color to the scene and for the PCs to quickly grasp what happened there - did the Ghouls rush in and over the walls, or did they sneak in in the dead of the night...)
3) Definitely some indications in the description of the corridors - fancy murals or reliefs to indicate that this was an important location. 
4) The entrance to the dwarven temple could use a bit more description so you understand what the flooded area used to be.
5) Especially the fight in the tavern with the swarms - the only thing missing, was a little siege scene where the group has the chance to hold a door or a room against the horde outside. 
6) I'd say it was just right for our level
7) You might want to reduce the rate at which those hunger spells hit the party
8) I loved the big end fight
9) The ambush was a bit lack luster compared to the rest (but by no means bad) 
10) "The Dead Hunger" would be my suggestion  :Small Wink:

----------


## Amnestic

> Thanks for helping test this everyone!  I have some post-run questions, and will also append enemy statblocks here for those who are curious.
> 
> *Questions*
> 1.  How was Jasper?
> 2.  Was the exploration component good?  Did it feel like you had meaningful choices?
> 3.  Should the treasury area have more signage or signaling above or under water to better indicate the side hallways?
> 4.  Are there any areas that needed more or better descriptions?
> 5.  Did some of the fights feel like you were in a zombie movie?
> 6.  Was the combat adequately challenging?  Was it _too_ challenging?
> ...


Takin these in order:
1. No complaints here. Both at the time and in hindsight with his stats below it seemed/seems like if we'd managed to recruit him he'd have probably died, so I'm kinda glad we didn't try! 

2. I would've maybe liked one more 'notable destination' in the original town - we had the inn and the church (empty) but 3 is the magic number. This could be as simple as moving Jasper from the roof of the inn over to something like a Town Hall or barricaded in a guard building, so we've got the church (altar clue), tavern (fight) and Jasper at another location. This isn't mandatory mind you - the current version is more streamlined, this is just an impression I had.

The beavers were a good, relatively simple encounter that I'm glad we avoided fighting. Protect nature!

3. It's fine if people don't find everything, I think it was fine as is. I'm not sure if you had a passive perception DC to "emphasises" the side passages but if not and you are concerned, you could set that at a reasonable DC (20?). If no one has it that high, give them a normal description, if they beat it, give them an extra hint in that direction sorta deal?

4. The room with the stairs where the zombies dragged a bunch of us into drowning definitely seemed to have some confusion on the exact layout/water level height, at least on my end. I thought the platforms were much higher above the water, so they weren't "at risk". The exact nature of the doors/platforms in the big warlord encounter room wasn't super clear at first but I understood after a reread.

5. Mm, kinda but kinda not? Might just be my preference/impression of zombie movies but to me they're a "creeping tension, survival" style of genre for the most part whereas this was definitely more action focused. I think it'd be hard to get my version of a 'zombie movie' at 14th level though, so that might be on me more than the actual module. There could've been more swarms if you wanted more of a 'action' zombie movie vibe fighting off the hordes.

6. So, as above on (4), the room where we got dragged under felt a bit unfair how they jumped seemingly out of nowhere immediately and dragged us under before any of us had a time to really react. I liked the fight with the warlord - it was big and dynamic and I definitely could've seen it going worse if we hadn't had a few things like Synaptic Static or Wall of Force to lock things down. Abi was basically tapped out of resources by the end of the day, so I'd call that 'solid' for exhausting her at least, I didn't track other people's remaining resources though.

7. I think a 12th level party would struggle but if they had a resurrection or two in their back pocket they'd _manage_. There's a definite risk that they'd TPK on the black blades if they didn't understand to target the armours and rolled poorly on their dispels - we got very lucky that the first dispel worked and that Abi's fey+Tagar ate two hits, because they were averaging 70 damage/turn easy, that's enough to drop one character a turn, if not more due to their expanded crit range. On the other hand, doing 60 damagex2 to AC18 armour is pretty trivial for a party of level 12s or 14s. If we'd focused on damage instead of dispels we'd have cleared it faster on this test run - 1 or 2 rounds _tops_, so again it's a matter of the party intuiting "smash the armour", since the dispel DC is pretty high otherwise. It might be _too_ deadly for those who don't understand it, but it's up to you if that's acceptable or not. 

From your notes it says the black blades won't chase people beyond the room - I don't think that part will ever come up because of the squeezing into the room, and difficult terrain slowing them down. They'll go all in, rather than risk trying to flee when they don't know the BB won't follow them.

Likewise I think the warlord fight would be a real struggle for a 12th level party as written with the big AoE damage from the casters+the warlord aura, but if they had their big hitters and targeted appropriately they'd manage. I will admit that I could've tried Banishing some of the enemies on this fight and chose not to because I didn't want to just be banish spamming.

Blood Flows Faster being 'damage, save for half when injured' and Aura of Hunger being 'damage, save for half' means that it's guaranteed that anyone who gets within 30ft of the warlord is going to start taking hefty damage from BFF. One alternative to consider might be the damage on BFF starts lower (say, 3d12) and ramps up the lower HP the creature has - say 4d12 at 75%, 5d12 at 50%, 6d12 at 25%, that sorta thing. Might be annoying to track though. Alternatively switch aura of hunger be save negates instead of save for half. 

8. Definitely the warlord fight! I felt like Abi contributed a lot to it even though her spell selection/build wasn't really tailored to fighting undead (Tagar's bonus action attack with poison was never going to be super useful, Telepathic could have been a different feat that worked better, even  if it was just Telekinetic to let her do some battlefield shoving.)

9. As above, the 'drowning' fight, though again it might have been alleviated with some alternate descriptions.

10. "Trail of the Dead"

Hope that helps! I had a good time with this, thanks for running it.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

*Questions*

*1. How was Jasper?*
I think mostly unremarkable. Given the state we found him in, it would not have occurred to me to recruit him. However, it also seemed weird to leave him to travel the road on his own, so bringing him along kind of makes sense.

*2. Was the exploration component good? Did it feel like you had meaningful choices?*
I think I mostly felt this actually at the dam, and maybe at the very beginning when we chose which buildings to inspect.

Apart from that, it seemed pretty linear because we're mostly following the drag marks of the altar. And linear is fine too. But as far as choices, when we got to the dam I felt there was actually a few ways we could try and get across.

*3. Should the treasury area have more signage or signaling above or under water to better indicate the side hallways?*
I think it's okay if not everything is found. If I were in my group, we would probably explore everything before moving forward. But if it is important then there may be indications that something is there like Pyro mentioned.

*4. Are there any areas that needed more or better descriptions?*
I got a little lost when we encountered the traps. It might have been a misunderstanding about what was underwater and what was above. I thought at first I was underwater, then after a description I thought I was above water. I made my attacks, then saw J-H mention I have disadvantage for being underwater and thought "ok, so I'm missing something because I AM underwater". That could be entirely on me of course lol, but that area was a little tricky for me.

I agree that the ghouls leaping out of the water and grabbing someone and dragging them under seems un-intuitive. The visual I got was the ghouls leaped like 10 or 15ft above the water onto the platform we were on, wrapped their arms around us, and jumped back in the water, which seemed weird, but that's how I was imagining us relative to the murky water. If we were right near the water and the ghouls swam to the surface and grabbed an ankle and yanked us in, that would make more sense.

That said, I was feverish and sick during the ghoul fight so I may have misread it.

*5. Did some of the fights feel like you were in a zombie movie?*
I think the zombies dragging us underwater definitely felt like a zombie movie (despite this probably never happening in any zombie movie lol), because it felt tense, dangerous, and claustrophobic, especially depending on the ruling about verbal components underwater. 

I would say the zombie rushing Armariel from the basement stairs also evoked a certain zombie feel.

Apart from those instances I think it felt like D&D. Just spitballing here but maybe the mob immobilizes instead of reduces speed (a grab rider on their attack or even just by sharing their space). Maybe if more than 1 mob is on you, you are also knocked prone? Maybe that's too much but I think it would evoke the bodies pressing in on you feel.

*6. Was the combat adequately challenging? Was it too challenging?*
I think it was about right for us. I think I might have made it more challenging because I'm not used to playing spellcasters and I might have been hoarding my resources.

*7. Would this be suitable for a lower level party (12)?*
Hard for me to say. I think it might be a bit difficult for lower level.

*8. What was your favorite part?*
I thought the scene where we were dragged underwater was great, as well as the final fight.

*9. What was your least favorite part?*
I don't have one. I might have enjoyed more time exploring the town though. I felt like we might have rushed through there as a party.

*10. What should I name this adventure? Would having something about Ghouls in the title let players know in advance what to prep for?*
Inground Swimming Ghouls!


Thank you for running this J-H, it was enjoyable  :Small Cool: .

----------


## J-H

I think we may have lost Xav.  Hoping for more feedback from Brei, but in the meantime I can start making changes.  Thank you everyone for playing, and for the feedback.

Action items:
*Jasper* 2/3 feedback was that Jasper was a bit weak.  He's a 5th level rogue.  My thought was to give the party a scout if they lacked one, although his Perception and Int aren't great.  I didn't want him to be strong enough to overshadow the party.  What do you think of upgrading him to 8th level?  That would net Uncanny Dodge and a feat, maybe Observant, to help him survive better.
I want him useful enough to bring along, but also weak enough to create a secondary objective, for those who choose to take it on, of "Don't let Jasper die!"

I test-ran a bit of this when we had a no-show in my IRL game, with two 16th(?) level characters.  They went up in the inn instead of down, and struggled more with paralysis.  They failed the checks to persuade Jasper to come with them, so intimidated him into coming.  I skipped the ambush for time reasons.  They chose to go up the hillside and descend down the cliff to the flooded temple entry, with Jasper moving in front as a scout.  Jasper found the Doresite Ghast sentry (the one with the Ring of Water Walking) and got saved with about 3hp left.  After that, they let him leave.  

*Exploration*
I need to fill out the town of Eastram more.

For the Dam, I do actually have multiple crossings written up.  If you just swim across, nothing happens.  If you go underwater, you find an old bridge and remnants of the old road that crossed, but there are no enemies.
Going across the cliffs nets you a risk of snakebite, and a potential fall for a few d6s of damage.
Going up the hill on the east and descending lets you run into the Doresite there early, removing a potential back attack in the entry room.

*Treasury Signage*
Someone mentioned that's is okay to not find things.  Had you spent time searching the inn's upper floor:
*Spoiler*
Show

Spending 20 minutes searching through baggage and discarded belongings will reveal 1 Potion of Healing and 37 gold pieces.  A DC 15 Investigation check will also locate a concealed safe in the larger bedroom.  The safe is locked, requiring a DC 18 Thieves Tools check to open.  Inside the safe is a bag of small gems worth 300gp and some documents related to ownership of several properties.  The documents are no doubt valuable to the right people, but will require legal wrangling to be of use.

_the documents exist to help create future plot hooks_


I'll add some more murals or something for the treasury.  I thought of it as another encounter to be done before the boss area to consume more resources.  In exchange, though, you get spell components for raising the dead and some more magic items, all of which could be useful in the final battle.

*Descriptions*
The flooded entry room was apparently an area where my descriptions were lacking.  I tried to copy/paste directly from the module text, so I'll need to revise it and add more clear descriptions of water lapping at the edges of the two ledges.

*Zombie movies*
I was hoping the mobs of ghouls climbing walls and grabbing at people in the final fight had that effect as well.  

The mobs already do -10' and get an opportunity attack (with weak to-hit) that could paralyze.  What about, instead, requiring an Athletics check vs DC... 11 (PB+2, Str +1) to push your way out of the mob?  Martials can shove their way out, but those without Athletics are going to struggle to push through the bodies.

*Challenge*
Sounds like I got it about right.  Forum games tend to show a higher level of optimization than RL play.  As a DM I have definitely learned that if I'm worrying an encounter is too difficult, my players will find a way to beat it anyway.  I assume that's true for most tables, especially where people aren't just playing the book campaigns.

The DMG recommends a dangerous to deadly trap do 10d10 to 18d10 (55 to 99) damage.  The black blades are on the high end, but also can be disabled fairly easily.  I felt like the armors drawing the black blades would create enough of a link that players shouldn't need their hands held too much.  Being down two actual players also meant that resources weren't getting expended as quickly to actually destroy them.

The ambush was a lot of fun to pull off but also required looking some things up relating to paralysis and casting.  I'll review to make sure I've included info about that in the document for DM reference.  The final fight was also fun to run, although I was very disappointed that the BBEG basically got walled up and never really got to go to town with a full attack or his blinding spittle.  That's life as a DM, you make a big bad guy and then the players never let it show off!  Even with that going on, having plenty of meaningful minions means it was a tough fight.

If the party had long rested before the final boss fight, my recommendation would have been 2 more doresite ghasts, as they're the mobile / knockdown type enemy to go for a fully refreshed back line.  
I'm a big fan of using conditions, mobility, and non-attack roll options to deal with high AC characters.

I may knock the Blood Flows Faster damage down from d12s to d10s.  It's fun having a spell that players have never seen before, though.

----------


## J-H

Hey Amnestic, your PM box is full

----------


## Amnestic

> Hey Amnestic, your PM box is full


Nah it's just turned off 'cos I kept getting weirdo PMs from...well, weirdos. You can ping me on discord though.

----------


## J-H

Addition to Eastram:

The Barracks is located off of the main road about 150 south of the Town Square.

The Barracks building is a two-story stone building, approximately 80 long x 40 wide.  It has narrow, defensible windows, and one heavy door on each end  although both doors appear to have been shattered in their frames.  A sign along the road proclaims it to be the City Watch headquarters.

If the party enters the barracks, they will find bloodstains near both doors, as well as broken or discarded weapons (primarily spears and shortswords).  

The first floor of the barracks contains some bunk rooms and a meeting hall, plus a small training area.  There are plenty of beds and gear stands, but almost all of them are empty of useful equipment  whatever happened, nobody died in his or her bed.  
A single spiral staircase in the center of the building leads up to the second floor.  The floor at the base of the staircase and the first few steps are blackened with gore and dried blood.  A few bones remain here, including a sharp-toothed humanoid skull impaled to the floor by a crossbow bolt. 
Religion DC 14:  This looks more like a ghoul than a vampire skull.

The stairs going up to the second floor are chipped and damaged in several places from battle, but are still safe to climb.  They emerge to a large open room that covers most of the floor.  Desks and tables were pushed together here to form temporary barriers, but the evidence of a bloody yet unsuccessful defense stains the floors and walls. 

Near one end of the floor are a few doors that gape open; they lead to offices for the captain and officers of the watch, and appear to have already been ransacked for anything of value.

At the other end of the floor are what must have been jail cells.  Their doors hang open, hinges squealing any time they are bumped.

Investigating the floor for anything of value takes 10 minutes.  The party may find and recover a 14 usable crossbow bolts, daggers, and short swords, as well as two shields and five bags of caltrops.
A 13 or higher on the Investigation check will reveal a crossbow with a broken string shoved halfway under a desk.

This is a +2 Light Crossbow, built of a dark-colored wood with steel reinforcements.  On the side is an inscription in the metal:
_From war captain to guard captain
In recognition of many years of service
This bow is enchanted especially
For Darrien Brightwater and his heirs_

DMs Choice:  One of Darriens children could be living or adventuring elsewhere.

----------


## J-H

I have completed all changes:
-Jasper is now 8th level (he took Mobile for his feat)
-Added Barracks to Eastram as noted
-Added additional descriptive text to make it clear that the water is barely inches below the wooden walkways along both sides of the flooded entry room
-Added a DC 15 check in the flooded entry to learn that the side hallways exist
-Included a disclaimer than 12th level or below parties may struggle
-Tweaked the text around the treasury for after the doors open and it's only partly flooded.
-Zombie mobs now require a DC 11 Athletics check to move out of their space.

I now have it uploaded to the DM's Guild, and it should be live soon!
For everyone who played (or spectated), PM or send me your e-mail address if you're interested in getting a review copy.  It would help a lot to start off with a couple of 5* reviews.  People rarely ever review anything...

*thanks again!!*
And it was fun :)

*Edit:*  What are your thoughts on crediting the 5 of you as playtesters using your forum names?
That could be enough to track it back to these forum posts, so it's up to you if you want to be listed or not.

----------


## Pyrophilios

I'd be happy to be named a playtester - also you've got a PM  :Small Wink:

----------


## J-H

Anyone else want to weigh in on getting named as a playtester or not?
And reviewing?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Hi J-H, happy to leave a review as well. I'll PM you; still getting adjusted after the holidays lol. Need to post in my other game as well.

Hope everyone enjoyed the new year!

----------

